#maas 2012-11-26
<roaksoax> bigjools: can you please verify thebbugs forndjango
<bigjools> roaksoax: I think you need to type that again
<AskUbuntu> logging problem with juju bootstrap | http://askubuntu.com/q/221979
<roaksoax> bigjools: SRU's for django need to be verified ;)
<bigjools> roaksoax: I'll take a look soon
<roaksoax> bigjools: thank you
<shang> anyone know if maas can handle customized images?
<bigjools> shang: you could replace the default images, but there's no official support
<shang> bigjools: right, that's my understanding too. Is it on the roadmap by any chance?
<bigjools> shang: not any immediate roadmap, no
<shang> bigjools: got it. thanks
<bigjools> we'd certainly take patches to do that :)
<shang> :-D
<roaksoax> allenap: do you happen to know what the ip-context patch for python-txtftp does (as it what it fixes, and how to test it to get the SRU done) bug #1068843
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1068843 in maas (Ubuntu Raring) "maas-cluster-controller doesn't have images for provisioning" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068843
<allenap> roaksoax: It enables the backend code know what address a request came in on. The upstream pull request is https://github.com/shylent/python-tx-tftp/pull/10. The tests in the patch demonstrate that it's doing the right thing. In practice, we've QAed it in MAAS.
<roaksoax> allenap: ok cool. But for SRU we need to be able to reproduce the bug before/after the fix
<roaksoax> allenap: is there a way to do so?
<allenap> roaksoax: Mmm. Try running a MAAS cluster on the old version? I could code something up to demonstrate it, if that's essential.
<roaksoax> allenap: no not necessary, we only need a way to ensure the patch fixes the bug, as in 1. run maas, 2. do this command 3. if the bug still continues X happen, if not Y happen
<allenap> roaksoax: A coarse demonstration might be: set up MAAS with a cluster on a machine other than the region's machine. Ensure that iscsi is off on the region's machine. Boot a new machine (so that it attempts to enlist) and watch the boot fail because it tries to iscsi mount from the region's machine instead of the cluster's machine.
<roaksoax> allenap: ok cool
<roaksoax> allenap: thanks for the info
<allenap> roaksoax: Let me know if you need something smaller.
<roaksoax> Daviey: howdy! When you have the time could you please process python-tx-tftp from the SRU queue for quantal?
<Daviey> roaksoax: okay
<roaksoax> Daviey: thank you :)
<Lennie_> hi
<Lennie_> I'm trying to install my first node with MAAS, but it doesn't seem to work
<Lennie_> it downloads something from tftp and talks with HTTP to localhost, but it doesn't do anything useful
#maas 2012-11-27
<Lennie_> I'm using the maas.img.bz2 for that node, because I did not want to mess with the DHCP
<Lennie_> the status of the node in MAAS (I added it by hand with the right MAC and name) is: Commissioning
<Lennie_> what I tried first is to boot from the 12.10 server CD and choose MAAS, use MAAS-server X (so the Avahi/multicast works)
<Lennie_> but all it does it reboot
<Lennie_> after you choose that option
<Lennie_> any tips ?
<bigjools> Lennie_: it's not really tested without dhcp, why don't you want to change that?
<Lennie_> Ahh, ok. I see
<Lennie_> Well, I didn't want to change it, because I'm running this in a virtual environment but I thought it would still need Internet access ?
<Lennie_> but I guess it doesn't.
<bigjools> the nodes need internet access to complete installation
<bigjools> this is probably what is going wrong for you
<Lennie_> the master did install and download all the needed stuff
<Lennie_> it does have internet
<bigjools> what do you mean by master here?
<Lennie_> ok, I at least now know that without DHCP-changes it won't work. I'll switch stuff around
<Lennie_> thanks
<Lennie_> master=MAAS server
<bigjools> are you using the maas packages from 12.10?
<Lennie_> yes I am
<bigjools> so the nodes need internet access to
<bigjools> too*
<Lennie_> ahh, would that be different with 10.04 ?
<Lennie_> I can just do a reinstall
<bigjools> no, it has always been the case
<Lennie_> hmm.. ok, I see
<bigjools> when they commission/enlist, they download some extra packages from the archive
<Lennie_> I just remembered I don't need to mess with DHCP, because it is virtual I can just tell iPXE to use next-server and pxelinux.0
<Lennie_> I have some doubts about it working, but I'll try anyway :-
<Lennie_> :-)
<bigjools> ok :)
<bigjools> FWIW there's quite a few bugs we're fixing in 12.10, you can see the list here.  It should be released to the archive soon. https://launchpad.net/maas/+milestone/12.10-stabilization
<Lennie_> see I did try that before, what I get in that case is: Trying to load: pxelinux.cfg/some-long-number
<Lennie_> and to be clear after that, nothing happends
<bigjools> right, it's trying to TFTP
<bigjools> the number is the MAC address
<bigjools> maas runs its own tftp server
<bigjools> the dhcp server tells the pxe boot where to tftp from
<bigjools> "next-server"
<Lennie_> Yes I know and it is the same MAC address as before
<bigjools> but I expect you know all this :)
<Lennie_> pxelinux.0 does get downloaded
<Lennie_> why does it not download more ?
<Lennie_> ahh, I found the bug...? it does not try to download the pexlinux.cfg/adsfsdf from the next-server, but the DHCP server
<Lennie_> and that was after downloading the pxelinux.0 from the next-server :-)
<Lennie_> ok, maybe it is because I'm faking it
<bigjools> probably
<bigjools> if next-server is not present, it defaults to the same address as the dhcp server
<Lennie_> yep, that was the problem
<bigjools> we have a PPA with fixes for a lot of those problems if you want to test with it
<Lennie_> euh... no ? I spend already 2 or 3 hours before I found out that the libvirt/NAT on my desktop where the virtual machines are running translates the multicast traffic to 224.something from Avahi to 10.0.0.3 (the address on the lxcbr0)
<Lennie_> and I can't figure out why by the way
<Lennie_> if you have an idea why I'd love to know :-)
<Lennie_> it isn't a rule in iptables or iptables -t nat
<Lennie_> or -t mangle ;-)
<Lennie_> ok, the node failed to install: unmet dependencies: kernel package: linux-server
<bigjools> you need to use bridged networking
<Lennie_> The NAT is a bridge ;-) anyway, I disabled network manager, created a bridge and attached eth0 and put my IP on the bridge and told libvirt to connect it to the bridge
<bigjools> NAT is not bridged :)
<bigjools> are you intending to use MAAS with real machines at some point?
<Lennie_> well, maybe, probably. If I like it and I can convince my boss and coworkers at work :-)
<Lennie_> what I wanted to do is play with OpenStack and Ceph, but the Ceph charm needed block devices, so I needed a way to automate deployment. So I'm doing a virtual bare-metal for deploying charms
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> I was going to say that if you really wanted VMs for deployment, you don't really want to use MAAS
<bigjools> feel free to ping me directly if you want more help
<Lennie_> have to admint it is all a bit confusing, I only started playing with OpenStack a couple of days ago and I know Ceph already for a couple of months, been following it's progress for more than a year. Now I'm adding juju, charms and MAAS.
<Lennie_> maybe it is just to much in one go ;-)
<bigjools> there is a lot to learn, yes!
<bigjools> but if you take it one step at a time, it's not a problem
<bigjools> you won't get to learn it quickly though
<Lennie_> and I wanted the OpenStack with Quantum and Ceph thin provisioning, I can tell you you need there are some corner cases there that don't work ;-)
<Lennie_> and trying to get them all right in one go was a bad idea :-)
<bigjools> yes :)
<bigjools> hey roaksoax, did you get the dhcpd apparmor fix SRUed?
<Lennie_> bigjools: is the install of 12.04 of MAAS less buggy or more buggy than 12.10 ?
<bigjools> Lennie_: vastly more
<bigjools> we're replacing 12.04 with what's in 12.10 soon
<Lennie_> Ok, because I'm still stuck with installing the first node
<bigjools> so the bugs will be equal :)
<bigjools> yeah, it's not really tested on VMs so I am not surprised
<Lennie_> is this VM related ?: "ok, the node failed to install: unmet dependencies: kernel package: linux-server"
<Lennie_> it says in the title: "Congiruing linux-image-3.5.0-18-generic"
<bigjools> honest, not sure.  is that in the console log on the node?
<Lennie_> in the console yes
<Lennie_> in the log, well console 4: unmet depend: linux-header-3.5.0-18-generic depends linux-headers-3.5.0-18 but it is not going to installed
<Lennie_> and: unmet depend: linux-image-generic depends linux-image-extra-3.5.0-18 but it is not going to installed
<Lennie_> I tried to chroot in /target and run apt-get -f install and it says: no space left on device
<Lennie_> it seems it created a partition of 557MB
<Lennie_> with over 500MB used
<Lennie_> hmm, you can't force a MAAS installation to do something else than what it is programmed to do, when you are at the console, can you ?
<Lennie_> not even by going to the menu when you have an error and choosing something
<Lennie_> let's see what happends with I change it from virtio disk to ide
<Lennie_> better
<Lennie_> now it uses most of the disk
<bigjools> sorry, on the phone
<Lennie_> bigjools: no worries, it's starting to work now :-0
<bigjools> good to hear
<Lennie_> bigjools: is this still true for juju ?: You'll want to make sure default-series is set to the Ubuntu Server release you want. (Only precise is supported for now.)
<bigjools> Lennie_: no, it can deploy quantal
<Lennie_> because at this point I get: INFO Bootstrapping environment 'maas' (origin: distro type: maas)..."
<Lennie_> "ERROR No matching node is available."
<bigjools> you have one of the bugs that's not fixed in the archive yet :(
<bigjools> it's a juju bug
<bigjools> there's a workaround, hang on
<Lennie_> I already used juju 0.6 from ppa to be save, but I guess that wasn't enough ;-)
<bigjools> oh, hmm
<bigjools> try: juju bootstrap --constraints arch=i386 (or amd64 if that's what you have)
<bigjools> otherwise, check your maas console, you do have at least one node that's marked "ready" right?
<Lennie_> yes, that is what I did wrong, I allocated them :-)
<bigjools> ah
<Lennie_> it's all about learning the lingo :-)
<bigjools> you should not do that in the UI, juju does it for you
<bigjools> you have to use the maas-cli tool to unallocate them
<Lennie_> yeah, that is what I understand now too
<Lennie_> ok, that works, they are now ready, let's see if I can bootstrap them
<Lennie_> bootstrap juju I mean
<bigjools> it installs the nodes using d-i, so takes a while
<Lennie_> I should probably first attacht the extra disk
<bigjools> quicker if your squid-deb-proxy is populated
<Lennie_> hmm... I don't understand it, why do I get this error: 'ERROR Error processing 'cs:quantal/ceph': entry not found' at this url http://jujucharms.com/charms/quantal/ceph there is one, but not here ?: https://store.juju.ubuntu.com/charm-info?charms=cs:quantal/ceph
<bigjools> → #juju
<Lennie_> good idea :-)
<Lennie_> while no1 mentioned it in #juju: I can probably use a branch instead: https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/internals/charm-store.html#namespaces
<Lennie_> bigjools: could the webinterface also automatically refresh every x amount of time ? (as in my case I have to manually start the vm's)
<bigjools> Lennie_: the dashboard page does that
<Lennie_> that is the first page, not the nodes-page I assume. OK, that would be fine
<AskUbuntu> Maas doesn't install node | http://askubuntu.com/q/222531
<sheldonl> Hello
<sheldonl> Anyone here?
<sheldonl> I'm having a problem with commissioning nodes.
<sheldonl> when I go into the MAAS web gui and click accept and commission, then I boot the node from the network it    starts but at the login prompt it throws erros to the console 'http 401'      and posts a lot of additional errors (which I cannot see b/c they go by too fast) and then shuts down.
<Lennie_> hi
#maas 2012-11-28
<Lennie_> Can anyone tell me where this file went ?: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com//ubuntu-server/daily/current/quantal-server-amd64.squashfs because I got a maas-import-pxe-files which can't find it
<Lennie_> There isn't even a quantal directory at: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/
<sheldonl> What version are you on 12.04 or 12.10?
<sheldonl> For any developers that are listening.... you should *really* have MAAS configured *by default* to be an NTP server
<Lennie_> that is 12.10
<sheldonl> and in the cloud-init.conf of the ephemeral images force a time sync to the maas server.
<sheldonl> I don't know about 12.10 but in 12.04 there is only maas-import-isos and maas-import-ephemerals
<sheldonl> I didn't need to do a maas-import-pxe-files
<Lennie_> maas-import-pxe-files actually calls both I think ?
<sheldonl> For the developers..... I got stuck on the time server    issue for days.
<sheldonl> Don't know. I know next to nothing about MAAS, juju, etc. Just learning.
<Lennie_> sheldonl: what about timezones ? I think I've seen a machine installed yesterday with the wrong timezone
<sheldonl> The official documentation sucks. The only way I got it working was by following a blog post.
<sheldonl> I've been forcing things by mounting the images and setting the defaults manually.
<sheldonl> don't know how passing the time zone is done.
<sheldonl> check the pxe boot configs to see if it's done there.
<bigjools> Lennie_: squashfs support is removed in the SRU that's coming, comment out the relevant lines in the configs in /etc/maas/
<Lennie_> I wanted to tell bigjools thank you, but I guess he'll be back soon ?
<sheldonl> MAAS deployment of ssh keys doesn't seem to work (neither does the juju bootstrap.) Any idea what is going wrong or where I can find what the issue might be?
<roaksoax> rvba: that package that you uploaded to experimental ppa, is it from trunk or from stabilization branch?
<rvba> roaksoax: trunk.  The packages we want to SRU (when all the QA will be done) are in the testing ppa.
<roaksoax> rvba: right, if it is trunk then i think they should be tested in raring since they will be uploaded to raring
<rvba> roaksoax: yeah, I know but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tgt/+bug/1081495 prevents me from using raring atm
<rvba> roaksoax: and since I have to continue testing stuff, this was the easy way to get going.
<roaksoax> rvba: alrgith
<roaksoax> rvba: did you copy the mpackages from experimental to testing, or were new packages uploaded (SRU ones)
<rvba> roaksoax: new uploads I think.
<roaksoax> rvba: alright, most SRU's have been filed. We only have python-tx-tftp to go
<roaksoax> and the rest are in queus and stuff
<roaksoax> so we should be close
<rvba> roaksoax: one question: are we planning to SRU the js package in precise or not, I forgot…?
<rvba> packages*
<roaksoax> rvba: i'm ujploading them just now (yui3,raphael) to -proposed, so couple weeks till they get processed
<rvba> roaksoax: all right, great.
<roaksoax> rvba: btw.. we will have to treat config files differently
<roaksoax> rvba: planning to get them installed in /usr/share/maas/conf
<roaksoax> and the cp'ed to /etc/maas
<roaksoax> in postinst
<rvba> roaksoax: we still need to backport a couple of revision to the 1.2 branch.
<rvba> revisions*
<roaksoax> rvba: yeah that's fine. I still need to get in the CDU stuff added to MAAS
<rvba> All right.
<rvba> roaksoax: why the change to the config files?
<roaksoax> rvba: because it goes againts policy (modifying config files on postinst) so we need to stop treating them as conffiles for packaging purposes. this way we won't see the upgrades requesting user input to overwrite a config file
<roaksoax> we will simply do it
<roaksoax> and preserve the old one
<rvba> roaksoax: ok then. beware of the fact that packaging changes need to be landed on trunk packaging, backported on the quantal packaging branch and on the precise packaging branch.
<roaksoax> rvba: i know
<rvba> roaksoax: if the change is significant, maybe it's worth getting in touch with Julian first.
<roaksoax> he is aware\
<roaksoax> i already emailed of this before
<roaksoax> either way I
<rvba> All right then.
<roaksoax> either way I'
<roaksoax> either way I'm the one who uploads to the archive
<roaksoax> \so I need to review everything ebfore I upload
<roaksoax>  review/test
<rvba> ok
#maas 2012-11-29
<bigjools> roaksoax: around?
<shang> bigjools: question, for the 12.04-nocobbler, I seen these critical bugs: https://launchpad.net/maas/+milestone/12.04.1-sru. Are these bugs also affect the 12.10 maas version? or only exist in the backported one?
<bigjools> shang: ignore that milestone
<bigjools> we're backporting the https://launchpad.net/maas/+milestone/12.10-stabilization one to precise
<shang> ok
<shang> so the issues will be fixed in 12.10 first then backport it to 12.04?
<bigjools> shang: yup
<shang> bigjools: if I read this correctly, the backport hasn't begin yet?
<bigjools> shang: we had some dependencies to backport first, they are in -proposed
<bigjools> when they are in -updates, we'll put maas in -proposed
<shang> bigjools: ETA will be January?
<bigjools> before the end of this year
<shang> do you think these critical issues will be an issue if the customer deploy it in their production environment?
<bigjools> yes
<bigjools> it's why we're backporting all the way back to precise
<shang> bigjools: I mean the current version of maas in 12.10 for production, since it is not ready in 12.04 yet.
<bigjools> yes, it has problems
<shang> also, is there a place where I can track the progress for the backporting?
<roaksoax> bigjools: here!
<bigjools> roaksoax: hey!
<roaksoax> bigjools: howdy!
<roaksoax> how's everything
<bigjools> roaksoax: just wondering, did you do the apparmor backport to precise?
<bigjools> shang: yes, see https://blueprints.launchpad.net/maas/+spec/cdo-r-maas-12.10-sru
<roaksoax> bigjools: apparmor didn;'t need the backport, what needed was isc-dhcp
<bigjools> shang: or the milestone will get marked released when I do it
<roaksoax> bigjools: and it was there long time
<roaksoax> bigjools: nobody processed it though
<bigjools> roaksoax: oh so already done?
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah it is not released yet
<bigjools> oh, stuck in the queue or in proposed or what?
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah, i can't remember wether its been more than 7 days but i'll make sure it gets done tomorrow
<roaksoax> the only thing left is python-tx-tftp for precise, the rest has been uploaded
<roaksoax> now it is time to do some politics to get things accepted
<bigjools> roaksoax: ok I'll add work items on the blueprint
<bigjools> roaksoax: good luck :)
<shang> bigjools: thanks
<roaksoax> bigjools: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-r-maas-next-steps
<roaksoax> bigjools: all the INPROGRESS ones should be the ones in the queue
<bigjools> ah ok you have another blueprint
<bigjools> roaksoax: tip top, thanks
<roaksoax> bigjools: that blueprint is the public one
<roaksoax> bigjools: we usually track things that way
<bigjools> ack
<roaksoax> bigjools: ok so two major things
<roaksoax> bigjools: 1. change how conffiles are being handled
<roaksoax> 2. can't remember :)
<bigjools> yes, conf files are a PITA
<bigjools> a RPITA
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah i'll get that done this week or early next week
<bigjools> roaksoax: the major thing is that 1) we amend them on a reconfigure, 2) we amend them when installing, 3) they always conflict when installing
<roaksoax> bigjools: the other thing, is we need to start testing upgrades from 1. older precise -> newer precise 2. older precise -> newer quantal 3. newer precise -> newer quantal 4. older quantal -> raring 5. newer quantal -> raring
<bigjools> I am doing #1
<roaksoax> bigjools: the approach i'll take is simple. Install them in /usr/share/maas/conf, cp them into /etc/maas in postinst, and do configuration
<roaksoax> bigjools: in preinst, it will backup the previous config
<bigjools> the problem is when changes really do need to be made :/
<roaksoax> bigjools: yes, user changes, that's indeed the problem
<roaksoax> but i can't see any other easy way around it, unles we get .d support
<roaksoax> for *all* the configs
<roaksoax> cause that should actually be the correct approach of doing things. .d for package modifications
<roaksoax> bigjools: .d/ should be simple enough for maas_local_settings and the celery configs, not for the .yaml configs
<bigjools> roaksoax: yeah, the yaml is the main source of pain
<roaksoax> if we add .d/ for the other stuff, we can simply treat the yaml configs as the process specified above
<bigjools> it would be worth enumerating the pros and cons for that
<roaksoax> alright
<bigjools> roaksoax: because we've made some critical changes to the yaml file in the past and if we had a separate copy installed that didn't get updated, the service would silently fail
<roaksoax> bigjools: right, but that's why you have to make sure that the packaging does update
<bigjools> roaksoax: pick your poison :)
<roaksoax> bigjools: another thing is that we could use debconf more extensively to store values for re-use on upgrades
<bigjools> might be easier, dunno
<roaksoax> yeah anyways, i don't want to/won't stress anbout it
<bigjools> yeah
<roaksoax> anyways i'm off
<roaksoax> have a good day
<bigjools> cheerio
<AskUbuntu> How to debug maasserver with django runserver | http://askubuntu.com/q/223330
<AskUbuntu> Creating block devices for openstack deployment using MAAS and juju (nova-volume deployment) | http://askubuntu.com/q/223510
<adam_g> is it possible to set kernel parameters for nodes?
#maas 2012-11-30
<shang__> hi all, can we remove a node from maas (status: allocated to X) without destroying the whole environment?
<shang> hi all, I have re-register the node, but the node didn't refresh the information somehow. It is trying to reach the old info: http://ubuntuone.com/5foIzHnGDKOYzAqvHAGECm
<shang> the URL it is trying to reach is not there, because I have re-enlist/re-commissioning already
<roaksoax> smoser: ping
<roaksoax> Daviey: ping
<Daviey> roaksoax: hey
<roaksoax> Daviey: howdy! so I was wondering if you ever experienced this:
<roaksoax> Daviey: when trying to get the config from the BMC, the network always report IP address of 0.0.0.0
<roaksoax> Daviey: even though the IP address is set
<roaksoax> Daviey: both with freeipmi tools and with ipmitool
<roaksoax> Daviey: this seems to be messing up with ipmi detection
<Daviey> roaksoax: nope, not seen that before
<Daviey> ugh
<Daviey> What hardware?
<roaksoax> Daviey: micro servers
<roaksoax> Daviey: and seems to be also happening with HP Proliant's
<Daviey> hmm, their implementation of IPMI is pants
<Daviey> I did mess up networking once, had to use the kernel path to fix it.
<Daviey> roaksoax: sorry, No idea!
<roaksoax> funny thing is that this used to work and now it doesn't
<roaksoax> unless that's something to do with the interfaces in the kernel itself
<Daviey> shrug !
<Daviey> Sorry roaksoax, not adding much value to this i know
<roaksoax> Daviey: no worries, was worth a shot to see if you had experienced that before :)
<smoser> roaksoax, here now.
<roaksoax> smoser: no worries :) found what I was looking for, thanks though
#maas 2013-11-25
<jam> mwhudson: poke, what channels do you usually sit in so I know where to find you?
<lifeless> jam: #dunedintech? :)
<rvba> Tiny branch up for review https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/ppa-rename/+merge/196501
<jtv> I'll take it.
<rvba> Thanks jtv.
<jtv> Looks like we need to stop dhclient before we can grab the bootp port and discover DHCP servers.
<jtv> Right now we don't specify the IP address we want to bind on yet, and doing so might soften the blow a bit.
<bigjools> jtv: dhclient should not be running on a maas cluster controller anyway
<bigjools> it needs to have a static ip
<jtv> The problem is that we wanted to do this early on, before firing up a cluster controller...  I suppose we could do it after firing up the VM.
<jtv> And inside the VM.
<jtv> Then we can bind to the bridged interface, and probe from there.
<bigjools> rvba: can I add a parameter in NodeGroupInterfaceHandler.update() that's not presented in DISPLAYED_NODEGROUPINTERFACE_FIELDS ?
<rvba> bigjools: yes you can :)
<bigjools> rvba: my first test has the field getting completely ignored
<rvba> bigjools: weird, it should work all right.
<rvba> bigjools: did you, by any chance, mark your field non editable?
<bigjools> rvba: I did
<rvba> That's the problem then.
<bigjools> does that preclude its use from forms?
<rvba> Yes
<bigjools> crap
<bigjools> ok
<jtv> rvba: this MP may make you feel a little better... https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas-test/maas-enums/+merge/196508
<bigjools> rvba: so having corrected that I can see the right data in the form, which validates, but form.save() doesn't, ummm, save it...
<rvba> jtv: nice!  Thanks for doing that.
<jtv> May it brighten your days a little bit.  :-)
<rvba> bigjools: did you add the field to the list of fields in odeGroupInterfaceForm.Meta?
<rvba> NodeGroupInterfaceForm.Meta*
<rvba> jtv: thanks for that ;)
<jtv> My pleasure.  Seriously.
<rvba> bigjools: if the answer to that question is "yes", I'll need to see your code :).
<bigjools> rvba: urgh :)
<bigjools> so many things to change
<rvba> Just the model and the form.
<bigjools> my sarcasm was too subtle :)
<rvba> Yep, went way over my head :).
<jtv> "That joke went right under my feet..."
<jtv> More hnyargh: netifaces is not available in python 3?
<bigjools> jtv: hence the code ...
<jtv> But we're using netifaces elsewhere, aren't we?
<bigjools> I wasn't aware at the time
<rvba> Anyone up for a really tiny review? https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/add-virtualenv/+merge/196524
<rvba> rbasak: btw (I know you're busy right now, so I'm happy if you give me a reply later), I tried installing uvtool on precise from https://launchpad.net/~uvtool-dev/+archive/trunk and I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/6473492/ (this is on a canonistack instance).  Is there another PPA I should add for uvtool to be installable?
<rbasak> rvba: you need the cloud-tools pocket. "sudo add-apt-repository cloud-archive:tools". More at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/CloudToolsArchive
<rbasak> rvba: I've added this to the uvtool PPA description. Thanks!
<jam> rvba: I had a question about the "agent_name" stuff that was put together. Do you know (a) can you manually set it via maascli during acquire and (b) what version of MaaS was it released in ?
<jam> the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1239488 seems to indicate it was fixed in "saucy"
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239488 in maas (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Juju api client cannot distinguish between environments" [High,Triaged]
<rvba> jam: Hi… a) yes, that's what juju does, it simply passes 'agent_name' as a parameter to 'acquire'. b) it was committed in revision 1710
<jam> but the revno in cloud-tools archive looks to be bzr1639 which is older than 1706.2.1 that is where you landed it
<rvba> Yeah, something seems wrong here.
<rvba> jam: I suspect the fix was put in the packaging, as a patch.
<rvba> jam: yeah, that's what https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1239488/comments/10 says.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239488 in maas (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Juju api client cannot distinguish between environments" [High,Triaged]
<jam> rvba: yeah, apt-get source gives me content that has agent_name
<natefinch> rvba: I'm trying to set up virtual maas on  node in garage-maas, using this script: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~virtual-maasers/charms/precise/virtual-maas/trunk/view/head:/README-nojuju.txt  however, calling ./register-node maaslocal   says that maaslocal is not a valid choice
<rvba> natefinch: what's the error exactly?
<natefinch> shared@maas:~$ sudo MEM=$((1024*1024)) ~/maas-libvirt-utils/register-node maaslocal
<natefinch> usage: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/maascli/__main__.py [-h] COMMAND ...
<natefinch> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/maascli/__main__.py: error: argument COMMAND: invalid choice: u'maaslocal' (choose from u'list', u'login', u'logout', u'refresh', u'admin', u'gavin', u'root', u'smoser', u'ubuntu')
<natefinch> failed to talk to maas-cli
<rvba> Looks like 'maaslocal' is the name of a profile that does not exist.
<rvba> natefinch: you know that maascli has this notion of 'profile' right?
<natefinch> rvba: no :)
<natefinch> rvba: or rather, I do now
<rvba> :)
<rvba> So, when you log in, you give maascli credentials plus a profile name.
<natefinch> rvba: can I just create a new profile?
<rvba> And then, you can just that profile by running: maascli profilename <commands>
<rvba> This allows you to have multiple profiles talking to (potentially) different maas servers.
<rvba> In the list above ('list', 'login', etc) list, login, logout, refresh are commands.
<rvba> The others are profiles.
<rvba> So yes, creating a profile is probably the way to go.
<rvba> natefinch: does that make sense?
<rbasak> mgz, rvba: I've found the root cause for bug 1248283 I think; explained in the bug. It's caused by juju doing "service networking restart".
<ubot5> bug 1248283 in juju-core "Juju deploy of Charm in MAAS fails because dbus fails" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248283
<rvba> rbasak: nice sleuthing!
<natefinch> rvba: sure, how do I create a new profile?  Also, I'm not sure what
<rvba> natefinch: maascli login -h will tell you ;)
<natefinch> rvba: login == create profile  ok... not obvious naming :)
<rvba> Yeah :/
<rvba> maascli profile-name url cred:en:tials
<natefinch> rvba: I'm just on  whatever machine ssh maas.mallards gives me, should I be somewhere else doing this?
<rvba> No, the presence of other profiles indicates you're not the first one doing this :).
<natefinch> ok :)
<rvba> natefinch: it's definitely confusing, would you mind filing a bug about the login/create profile issue.  It's mostly a doc issue I reckon but we're trying to improve the documentation as a whole and those little problems are really worth fixing.
 * rvba lunches
<rbasak> roaksoax: can we coordinate a Saucy SRU for bug 1250388, please? Do you have any other fixes that you need to SRU?
<ubot5> bug 1250388 in maas (Ubuntu) "maas-ipmi-autodetect-tool fails to detect IPMI on midway" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250388
<rbasak> roaksoax: I'd also appreciate your comment on that bug. Valid?
<rbasak> roaksoax: also, it looks like we need to fix Trusty before the SRU.
<roaksoax> rbasak: sure! please feel free to prepare the package. I'll upload the latest trunk to trusty later today
<rbasak> roaksoax: OK, thanks. I'll prepare the SRU now then.
<roaksoax> rbasak: thanks!
<rbasak> roaksoax: on second thoughts, perhaps I should wait for other midway enablement SRUs and then bundle them together to save on verification effort.
<roaksoax> rbasak: yeah that would be ideal
<rbasak> roaksoax: OK I'll hold it for now, then. Please let me know if you have anything else to SRU though, and I'll bundle it in with that. Otherwise I'll try and coordinate all midway SRUs together.
<natefinch> rvba: if you're back from lunch, I need some help with setting up this virtual maas.
<rvba> natefinch: I'm back.
<natefinch> rvba: so first.... when I ssh into maas.mallards.. is that a random node on garage maas, or is that like a root node?  I presume if it's the root node that I should go somewhere else to set up this virtual maas environment.
<natefinch> rvba: I know I sorta asked that before, but those profiles mostly seem to be against garage maas itself, not individual virtual maas environments
 * natefinch does not want to muck up garage maas.
<rvba> natefinch: I /think/ (I don't use garage maas, I use our lab) maas.mallards is like a special node where MAAS itself is installed.
<rvba> natefinch: yeah, I don't see why you would create a profile there talking to another MAAS :)
<natefinch> rvba: I'd be happy to do this on the lab instead if that makes things easier.  I just need like 4 nodes in a virtual maas
<natefinch> rvba: or not virtual, also fine
<natefinch> rvba: we're testing backup and restore of the mongo database, testing out some fixes to a bug where it goes horribly wrong
<natefinch> rvba: specific customer is using MAAS, so we want to verify the fix on maas
<rvba> natefinch: the garage seems like a good place to test this (the lab is still being worked on due to the recent changes in the datacenter).
<natefinch> rvba: cool
<natefinch> rvba: what's the default login on virtual maas?
<rvba> natefinch: you mean right after MAAS gets installed?
<natefinch> rvba: yeah
<rvba> natefinch: there is no default login, Once MAAS is installed, you'll need to create an administrator
<rvba> account::
<rvba>   $ sudo maas createadmin --username=root --email=MYEMAIL@EXAMPLE.COM
<natefinch> rvba: awesome, thanks
<natefinch> rvba: you still around
<natefinch> anyone able to give help with maas and juju?  getting 401 unauthorized when I try to bootstrap
<natefinch> ahh nevermind.... he maas key actually extends past the end of the text box it's in
<natefinch> hmm... except that I can't bootstrap since I get back a 409 conflict now.... all my nodes seem to be stuck in "commissioning" for some reason. I'm sure that's not good.
<natefinch>  bigjools: got a second?
<bigjools> roaksoax: around?
<bigjools> need your assistance in fixing the trusty recipe, dpkg changes broke it
#maas 2013-11-26
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah I saw that.. i'm not sure how to fix it because locally it builds just fine
<bigjools> roaksoax: oh really? I didn't try I just assumed, how naive. So what's the difference locally?
<roaksoax> bigjools: i build locally against a pbuilder
<roaksoax> bigjools: so it might be the build environment that's broken.. or maybe the recipe?
<roaksoax> bigjools: the reason might be that it is not detecting the source format?
<bigjools> roaksoax: I was told that it's bzr's fault
<bigjools>  bzr-builder will convert from 3.0 (quilt) to 3.0 (native) if you don't have pristine-tar information
<bigjools> and previously dpkg didn't care until a recent trusty upload
<roaksoax> bigjools: where is the recipe that builds the package?
<rawang> hello, guy, just a quick question, how can i force maas to update the dns record based on the its dhcp lease file?
<freeflying> if there is a new record in dhcpd.leases, any reason why hasn't maas has it update into dns? I have restart celery on both region and cluster controller
<rawang> in my case , new node added, but failed to add dns record in the zone file
<bigjools> is the interface set to manage dhcp/dns?
<rawang> bigjools, yes
<bigjools> can you see errors in either celery log?
<rawang> bigjools, you mean celery logs on region controller?
<bigjools> and cluster
<roaksoax> bigjools: so maybe bzr is not creating a pristine tarballs then
<bigjools> roaksoax: https://code.launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/+recipe/maas-daily-trusty
<bigjools> roaksoax: correct, I think
<rawang> bigjools, i don't think i have see the error in  celery logs on both nodes, but i can see 0AuthUnauthorized error in maas.log
<bigjools> has this ever worked?
<rawang> OAuthUnauthorized
<bigjools> have you ever had a DNS entry updated correctly?
<rawang> bigjools, yes
<bigjools> rawang: ok so what has changed since then?
<rawang> bigjools, nothing changes
<bigjools> do you keep a log of anything you configure?
<roaksoax> bigjools: ok it seems it might be the versioning being used
<bigjools> roaksoax: yes, exactly right. it needs a pristine tar for that style
<rawang> bigjools, we added a node in maas, enlist, commission, but juju add-unit, when the unit is started, we're trying to ssh ,and the hostname is able to be resolved. that's about it
<rawang> s/but/and/
<bigjools> rawang: ok one moment
<rawang> ok :)
<roaksoax> bigjools: nope, I think it might be a bug somewhere..., the error asks for a native package 3.0 (native), when in reality it is a 3.0 (quilt)
<roaksoax> it is trying to build the package as native, and antive packages do not have the debian revisions
<bigjools> roaksoax: because bzr-builder converts it to native
<roaksoax> bigjools: should it do that thoguh? the package is a 3.0 (quilt) not native
<roaksoax> the problem might be related to having a debian revision i.e. 1.4-0ubuntu1
<roaksoax> the debien revision is '-0'
<bigjools> ok
<roaksoax> which is intended
<bigjools> rawang: ok can you run "maas shell" and then type these lines:
<rawang> ok
<bigjools> from maasserver.models import DHCPLease
<bigjools> DHCPLease.objects.all()
<bigjools> and tell me if you see your node's IP
<rawang> bigjools, the output is truncated, how do i see the full output?
<bigjools> how many nodes do you have?!
<rawang> bigjools, currently 33
<bigjools> rawang: try:
<bigjools> for l in DHCPLease.objects.all():
<bigjools>     print l.mac,l.ip
<rawang> k
<roaksoax> bigjools: can't we tell bzr to not create a native package?
<bigjools> roaksoax: no idea!
<bigjools> don't think you can
<bigjools> roaksoax: go to #launchpad-dev and ask stevek or wgrant
<bigjools> stevenk even
<rawang> bigjools, well, I don't think I have seen my new node's IP
<roaksoax> bigjools: k, i;'ll have to check on tahat tomorrow
<roaksoax> i'm off now
<roaksoax> ttyl
<bigjools> rawang: ok then there is the problem.
<bigjools> roaksoax: ok cheers, good night
<bigjools> rawang: the celery job on the cluster controller parses the dhcp leases file. Can you check to se if it  threw any errors, and can you manually check the actual leases file for your mac
<bigjools> see if there is a host{} entry for it as well
<rawang> bigjools, yes, there is a host() entry for new node in /var/lib/maas/dhcp/dhcp.lease file,  this node was added/removed a few days ago
<bigjools> rawang: is there a current lease?
<wgrant> roaksoax: It will fall back to a native package if thrre's no pristine-tar metadata to allow it to recreate the orig.tar.*. Since you can't really create a non-native package without the orig tarball.
<rawang> bigjools, well the node's IP is 10.214.25.175 (we can ssh into via this IP), and we have seen this record in dhcp.leases, the only problem is the record  was recorded on 11.20 ->
<rawang> https://pastebin.canonical.com/101021/
<bigjools> rawang: is that the most recent lease entry?  It has expired, which is why maas is not writing the dns entry.
<roaksoax> wgrant: so what's the recommended way to fix this?
<rawang> bigjools, that's the most recent lease entry
<bigjools> rawang: ok, on the node, can you look at syslog to see if there's any dhclient errors?
<bigjools> is dhclient running?
<rawang> let me check
<rawang> bigjools, seems like there is no error for dhclient on client side.
<rawang> Nov 26 10:55:15 74ctp dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on bond0.203 to 10.214.0.4 port 67
<rawang> 10.214.0.4 is the maas cluster controller's ip
<rawang> Nov 26 10:55:24 74ctp dhclient: bound to 10.214.25.175 -- renewal in 17171 seconds.
<rawang> bigjools, more dhclient logs https://pastebin.canonical.com/101022/
<rawang> bigjools, so client get the ip, but it does not update the maas lease file with latest date, and maas celery failed to add the new dhcp entry to dns record
<rawang> bigjools, is there any command/option to reload maas dns record from dhcp lease
<bigjools> rawang: so can you find a matching entry in the maas dhcp server log?
<bigjools> is there a rogue dhcp server?
<rawang> bigjools, :)   I don't get what do you mean by rogue dhcp server?
<wgrant> roaksoax: You need to include pristine-tar metadata in the branch
<wgrant> Using 'bzr import-upstream', for example.
<roaksoax> wgrant: ok, thanks!
<bigjools> rawang: is there another dhcp server apart from the maas-controlled one?
<bigjools> you need to find out where the node got that lease from
<rawang> bigjools, there are two dhcp services running on maas cluster controller, one for maas managed interface for dns/dhcp , and another dhcpd daemon for the rest of the interfaces.
<bigjools> rawang: and they are *definitely* serving different interfaces?
<bigjools> can you find the lease in the other dhcp daemon's lease file?
<rawang> bigjools, yes, they are definitely server  different interface without any problem for the current nodes
<rawang> bigjools, yes, there are two dhcp.lease, one in /var/lib/maas/dhcp/dhcp.lease, the other one is in /var/lib/dhcp/dhcp.leases
<bigjools> rawang: ok you need to find that lease in a server daemon log or lease file
<bigjools> I need to know where it came from
<rawang> bigjools, the one I paste is from /var/lib/maas/dhcp/dhcp.leases
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> rawang: so is it in /var/lib/dhcp/dhcp.leases?
<rawang> yes
<rawang> bigjools, so for short, i think new node entry is in /var/lib/maas/dhcp/dhcp.leases file, but maas didn't update it for dns record :)
<bigjools> rawang: wait
<bigjools> which leases file is it *current* in?
<bigjools> it is not in the maas one AFAICT because it expired
<rawang> /var/lib/maas/dhcp/dhcp.leases
<bigjools> which is why it's not in DNS
<bigjools> rawang: well no, it's not in there
<rawang> ok
<bigjools> can you grep it in the /var/lib/dhcp/dhcp.leases file?
<bigjools> ie the non-maas one
<rawang> bigjools, to grep the different mac from same node from /var/lib/dhcp/dhcp.leases?
<bigjools> rawang: grep the IP address
<rawang> ok
<rawang> bigjools, yes i can
<bigjools> rawang: and this is the IP for the interface on the maas-dhcp side?
<bigjools> you presumably have two IPs
<bigjools> rawang: the basic problem is that there is no active lease for the interface that is connected to the maas dhcp. You need to fix this, I don't know why it is not working. There is a dhclient problem or other networking problem you're not telling me about yet.
<rawang> bigjools, in short, I can get that node's ip from both dhcp leases files
<bigjools> rawang: then you have a fundamental network setup problem
<bigjools> somehow your node has got an IP from the wrong dhcp server
<bigjools> maas cannot assign a dns entry unless its own dhcp server is used
<rawang> sorry, keep busy on looking at other problem, will be back soon
<rawang> bigjools, problem solved, it's because we have another workaround for solved dns problem, which leads to this one :(
<rawang> bigjools, thanks a lot :)
<bigjools> rawang: ok
<bigjools> jtv: yo.  So, I need to add something to periodically look for existing dhcp servers.
<bigjools> I was thinking of adding it to the lease parser job, what do you think?
<jtv> Yes.
<jtv> Combining async jobs sounds hazardous.
<bigjools> well I thought of doing it in pserv but it's a bit of a job
<bigjools> since there's no credential storage there
<jtv> Ah.  Credentials.
<bigjools> yes credentials
<bigjools> but with the leases job I can just call one more api endpoint and we're off
<jtv> What if we decoupled the probing and the reporting?
<bigjools> in what way?
<bigjools> I'm open
<jtv> Where one periodic job says "start probing for DHCP servers, boys" and then another (such as the lease-parser job) reports any DHCP servers that have been seen.
<jtv> Eliminates the wait, if you see what I mean.
<jtv> Although maybe I'm optimising prematurely there.
<jtv> bigjools: still here?
<bigjools> jtv: sorry, waylaid by something, back a in sec
<bigjools> in a*
<jtv> ok
<bigjools> jtv: so remind me how often we parse leases?
<bigjools> 30 seconds wasn't it?
 * jtv looks
<jtv> bigjools: once a minute
<jtv> Guilty thought: "send DHCP probe; parse DHCP leases; send DHCP leases to API; sleep for remainder of DHCP wait period; send DHCP results; done."
<bigjools> jtv: that's exactly what I was thinking :)
<jtv> Then we're both guilty.
<bigjools> jtv: however, we'd need to do non-blocking IO
<jtv> Not this way, AFAICT.
<bigjools> so I think sequential is fine
<jtv> *Sending* the packet should be instantaneous.
<jtv> We can start *receiving* once the leases parser is done.
<bigjools> we can
<jtv> (Never mind the "sleep," I now see: the blocking recv() will do that)
<bigjools> in the example code I did I used a settimeout
<bigjools> so it waits ~3 seconds and then returns
<jtv> Yeah.  For us, the latency of parsing and reporting the DHCP leases would probably hide the latency of probing for a DHCP server, _if_ there is one.
<jtv> Otherwise, well, at least we could subtract the elapsed time from the timeout.
<bigjools> there's very very little latency.
<bigjools> you usually get a response subsecond
<jtv> Shouldn't we cater for the situation where there is no DHCP server?
<bigjools> of course, we'll update the interface every scan
<bigjools> jtv: I'll submit a branch now that has the api side changes so you can see my intended solution to that
<bigjools> jtv: https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/dhcp-detect-pserv/+merge/196659
<xiaolin> I got an error while PXE booting : http://picpaste.com/20131126_122922-oSwGs8An.jpg
<xiaolin> any clue for this?
<axw> anyone awake? I'd like to see the agent_name for nodes in my MAAS server; what maas-cli invocation do I need to make?
<jam> bigjools, jtv: ^^ is agent_name rendered in output ? I see it in models/node.py and api.py, but not explicitly in any of the templates
<bigjools> no it's not part of templates
<bigjools> what problem do you have?
<axw> jam: your idea works - I can just nodes list agent_name=<UUID>
<jam> bigjools: if we acquire using one, we wanted to ensure we did that correctly
<axw> bigjools: I started a new instance in MAAS, just wanted to ensure it had the same agent_name as the others
<jam> we were hoping to see it in "nodes list" but you just have to guess the agent_name and filter yourself
<jam> well "guess" in that we have it written elsewhere
<bigjools> yay rushed fixes
<bigjools> ok so axw did you answer your own question? :)
<axw> bigjools: jam answered it for me, thanks :)
<bigjools> ok
<axw> may as well stay here while I learn how to use maas ;)
<gmb> Morning jtv. In your review here https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas-test/warn-on-virtual-hardware/+merge/196489 you say "we should be okay w.r.t the change..." (unicode vs bytes again). Is "should" indicating an obligation or is it meant to indicate likelihood?
<jtv> Hi gmb — I meant likelihood.  My apologies for the ambiguity.
<jtv> gmb: about that pidfile...  see the two pastebin links on rvba's MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas-test/accept-proxy-config-option/+merge/196664
<gmb> jtv: Yep, looking, thanks.
<jtv> Oh wait, it's your MP.  :)
<gmb> Yep :)
<jtv> On this massive screen I'm in front of, the name at the top is just too far out of the way.  Raphaël's was right in front of me.
<bigjools> jtv: did you make any changes to the dhcp detection stuff yet? I need to start doing things with it and we might tread on each other's toes here
<jtv> bigjools: yes.  How about I push it now?
<bigjools> jtv: sure
<jtv> I also have a script that I created for experimentation...  Might as well include that I suppose.
<jtv> bigjools: pushing to lp:~jtv/maas/probe-dhcp
<jtv> And... done.
<bigjools> pwobe
<jtv> bigjools: adds a scripts/maas-probe-dhcp.py for easy experimentation.
<bigjools> jtv: make a WIP MP so we get a working diff
<jtv> OK
<gnuoy> Can global kernel options be set through the cli ? maas-cli maas maas get-config 'kernel_opts' is returning "u'kernel_opts' is not a name=value pair"
<gnuoy> s/set/displayed/
<bigjools> gnuoy: name=kernel_opts IIRC
<gnuoy> bigjools, perfect, thank you
<jtv> gmb: oops, I just voted Disapprove on your branch but it looks like it's already merged.
<gmb> jtv: HOW DARE YOU.
<gmb> I mean
<gmb> Why, what was wrong with it?
<jtv> I am sorry for being so negative, really I am.  Basically, you were trying to stuff two fixtures into one body.
<jtv> The thing has become wholly schizophrenic.  Two personalities, no shared code.
<gmb> jtv: Nah, it's fine; I'd rather have your negative reviews than most people's positive ones. And you're absolutely right, too. I'll put a branch together to take care of your points now.
<jtv> Thanks.  Very sporting of you.
<rvba> jtv: since you seems to be in reviewing mode, could you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/customize-series-arch/+merge/196685 please?
<rvba> seem*
 * jtv was trying to get _out_ of reviewer mode for a change
<rvba> jtv: all right, no worries, I'll ask someone else to pick it up then.
<jtv> Thanks.
<rvba> allenap: time for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/customize-series-arch/+merge/196685
<gmb> jtv, rvba: A branch to deal with the concerns about the overloading of ProxyFixture: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas-test/fix-buggery/+merge/196697
 * gmb -> lunch
<jtv> Looking.
<gmb> jtv: Might want to refresh; just pushed another revision.
<jtv> OK
<jtv> I was wondering about that class you just removed.  :-)
<jtv> gmb: done.
<jtv> rvba: I'm beginning to think that we need a separate version of packages.txt for packages that we expect to be installed for development.
<allenap> rvba: Sure.
<jtv> Does anyone remember what to do about this one?
<jtv>   Getting distribution for 'psycopg2>=2.4.4'.
<jtv> Error: Picked: psycopg2 = 2.5.1
<jtv> allenap..?
<allenap> jtv: I tried to help someone with this last week but it was futile. Let me see if I can recreate it.
<allenap> jtv: Is this in maas or maas-test?
<jtv> allenap: maas
<jtv> saucy
<rvba> gmb: I'm getting a failing when running the tests on trunk… http://paste.ubuntu.com/6478833/
<gmb> rvba: Fuckmonkeys.
<rvba> This seems related to landing of your most recent branch.
<gmb> Yeah, that was my bad, I've missed a test run.
<gmb> Fixing it now.
<rvba> I think it's trying to import RemoteProxyFixture which does not seem to exist.
<gmb> Yep
<allenap> jtv: make install-dependencies?
<allenap> jtv: I can reproduce by removing python-psycopg2.
<jtv> allenap: I ran that of course.
<gmb> rvba: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas-test/agiantpileofarse/+merge/196709
<jtv> I started hitthing the problem without python-psycopg2 installed.  Installing it didn't help.
<allenap> jtv: Ah, I can also reproduce now I've installed python-psycopg2! Dammit buildout.
<rvba> "can we have CI now? Thanks." says gmb.  Seconded :)
<gmb> :)
<rvba> allenap might have a secret script to spin up a juju-deployed tarmac.
<allenap> jtv: rm -r ~/.buildout/eggs/psycopg2-*.egg
<jtv> Actually, without python-psycopg2 it fails even earlier.  :(
<jtv> allenap: no ~/.buildout.
<allenap> Or wherever your buildout cache is.
<jtv> Removing the eg...
<jtv> egg...
<jtv> Nope, back to the same error.
<jtv> This is a freshly installed machine, so no old eggs.
<allenap> jtv: After `make distclean`, does `bzr ignored` report anything?
<jtv> allenap: bin    ./bin
<jtv> etc.
<jtv> Same for eggs, develop-eggs, lib, local, and parts.
<gmb> rvba: Um, packages.txt seems to be broken: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6478860/
<allenap> jtv: It should have reported nothing.
<gmb> (Just removing the comment fixes it, but still)
<jtv> allenap: what does that mean?
<rvba> gmb: uh-oh, my bad
<allenap> jtv: make distclean should have removed all non-versioned files from the tree.
<rvba> gmb: I'll clean it up…
<rvba> I'm still waiting for the diff to show up on your MP…
<gmb> rvba: Okay. And another +1 in the CI column...
<gmb> rvba: Yeah, LP seems to be on a go-slow today.
<jtv> allenap: ah!  "make distclean" fails because "svok" can't be found.
<allenap> jtv: Interesting! daemontools is probably missing from the package list.
<allenap> Mmm, it's there.
<gmb> rvba: To save you waiting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6478874/
<gmb> Woah, hang on
<gmb> rvba: Scratch that, I appear to have done something dumb.
<gmb> One sec.
<jtv> allenap: I also had to install libpq-dev and libpython-dev
<allenap> jtv: Something weird is going on: libpq-dev is in required-packages/dev. libpython-dev is missing, granted.
<jtv> allenap: make distclean works now, "bzr ignore" says nothing, but still no psycopg2.
<jtv> Wha!?  "make install-requirements" gives me some additional packages now!
<gmb> rvba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6478881/
<rvba> Ta.
<jtv> allenap: whoops...  lots and lots of additional dependencies in fact.
<rvba> gmb: approved, and I fixed the packages.txt fuckup.
<gmb> Cool.
<gmb> rvba: Thanks.
<jtv> allenap: success!  Installation must simply have failed somewhere.
<rvba> allenap: thanks for the review… I'm afraid my change will add more conflicts to the 2 branches you have in progress but solving them will be mostly mechanical…
<allenap> rvba: Don't worry about it.
<allenap> jtv: \o/
<jtv> That *finally* got to the point where I can test what I wanted to, and the news is bad.  :(
<jtv> Can't bind to the dhcp client socket when dhclient is running... even on another interface.
<allenap> jtv: http://freeprogrammersblog.vhex.net/post/linux-39-introduced-new-way-of-writing-socket-servers/2 might help.
<rvba> gmb: fwiw, MAASFixture.configure_default_series does exactly the sort of config you have to do to make the documentation about --http-proxy be true (i.e. for the proxy to be actually used by the nodes) :).
<jtv> Thanks allenap.  Will look at that tomorrow.
<rvba> gmb: also, the branch I just landed is the cleanup you and I talked about a few days ago.  The arch and the series for which the images are imported is not hardcoded anymore.
<allenap> rvba: Is there any need to keep TestMAAS and TestOneNode separate?
<gmb> rvba: Sweeeeeet. Thanks for the tip.
<allenap> rvba: I guess TestOneNode has the actual cases, whereas TestMAAS is just utility-like code.
<gmb> I'm getting TypeErrors... WTF? I'm going to make tea in anger.
<rvba> allenap: yes, something like a mixin… I decided to split them up because at some point, it look as if we were about to have multiple test cases… turns out we only needed one so far.
<allenap> rvba: I won't change it, but I will document it.
<rvba> Sounds good.
<rvba> gmb: I see something fishy in maastest/main.py: we pass cls.proxy to MAASFixture() instead of proxy_url.  Looks like a problem to me…
<gmb> rvba: Yeah, that's a bug — we don't actually have tests for the TestCase infrastructure, which doesn't help — I've got a fix for that in a branch now.
<rvba> All right.
<rvba> Also, I don't see cls.proxy.setUp() being called.
<gmb> rvba: Yep
<rvba> gmb: where will polipo put its cache?  It's not obvious from the code…
<rvba> (I'm asking because I can't have it put large files in ~/, I need to create a symlink to a place where there is space)
<gmb> rvba: It goes in /var/cache/polipo by default.
<rvba> It can write there even if it's running with my id?
<rvba> I doubt it :)
<rvba> The log is full of:
<rvba> Couldn't create disk file /var/cache/polipo/archive.ubuntu.com/Uh9N+CMWid7p9wF5hBk53Q==: Permission denied
<rvba> Couldn't create disk file /var/cache/polipo/archive.ubuntu.com/Q3DSIlpgswiWnUOrv3cdXQ==: Permission denied
<gmb> rvba: Hmm, good point, I doubt it too... What an excellent feature!
<rvba> :)
<gmb> Okay, so we should fix _that_ then.
<rvba> gmb: I'll see if I can change the config to cache things in .maas-test/cache
<gmb> ok.
<rvba> On the bright side, it does not cache anything but it does not break :)
<gmb> Yes... that's the kind of failure we like: agreeable uselessness.
<gmb> rvba: LP's being slow again; does this look good to you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6479326/
<rvba> gmb: that's precisely what I've done to test this thing.
<gmb> Excellent. I'll merge that now.
<blueking> any activity here ?
<gmb> blueking: Plenty. What kind of activity were you looking for?
<blueking> I've tested sphirewall/debian  on new built pc   but seems to be hard to configure  nat not working properly, might be due new nic  I210AT  intel ... so looking into ubuntu server  to be used on router/nat box/firwall and torrent client
<blueking> have used ubuntu desktop version before
<blueking> hardware on router are
<blueking> mobo http://www.supermicro.nl/products/motherboard/Xeon/C220/X10SLM_-F.cfm
<gmb> blueking: I suspect  that maas is more than you need for what you're trying to do. You might be better off asking in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-server
<blueking> ok
<blueking> same irc server ?
<gmb> blueking: Yes.
<rvba> allenap: would you be available for a review?
<rvba> allenap: here is the MP, if you have time: https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/fix-cache-config/+merge/196737
<rvba> gmb: did you start working on setting MAAS' proxy?
<rvba> gmb: I'll take that as a no :)
<rvba> gmb: can you have a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/fix-proxy-usage/+merge/196745
<rvba> allenap, maybe ^
<allenap> rvba: Sure.
#maas 2013-11-27
<tonyyarusso> Hi, I'm trying to wrap my head around the various tools that exist for automating things.  Could someone explain what exactly MaaS does, how it relates to Juju, and how those compare to things like Puppet?
<bigjools> tonyyarusso: have a look at http://maas.ubuntu.com/
<tonyyarusso> I did...it seems to jump right from the elevator pitch to the installation documentation without much explanation in between those.  :S
<bigjools> tonyyarusso: ok so maas is a bare metal provisioner. Its use is to turn a load of hardware into a cloud-like resource.
<bigjools> juju uses maas as a cloud provider in the same way it uses Amazon, etc
<tonyyarusso> So, MaaS would automate installing Ubuntu when I provision a new server, and JuJu would take care of configuring it for a particular use?
<bigjools> pretty much - maas installs ubuntu on demand as an api client requests a resource
<tonyyarusso> Is Juju doing essentially the same thing as Puppet then, or are those different roles too?
<mwhudson> it's a bit higher level than where puppet started out
<rvba> bigjools: could you please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/fix-dependencies/+merge/196830 ?  And can you confirm that the expression "python-six (>= 1.2.0) [or should it be >= 1.2.0-1?]" is correct?  (see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6483312/ for the list of the published versions of python-six)
<jtv> gmb: you were implementing --disable-proxy, right?
<gmb> jtv: Yep, it's done.
<jtv> Thanks gmb.
<rvba> bigjools: please don't forget to have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/fix-dependencies/+merge/196830 when you have time.
<bigjools> rvba: done
<rvba> Thanks.
<jam> rvba: who do we talk to about updating the "MaaS" docs: http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/juju-quick-start.html
<jam> It says to use "juju bootstrap --upload-tools" and we'd like to remove that flag by default
<rvba> jam: the doc is part of the source, so please just file a bug with the tag 'doc'.
<jam> rvba: thanks
<rvba> np
<rvba> allenap: I'd be happy if you could have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/fix-cleanups/+merge/196904
<allenap> rvba: I'm on it. I think I have an alternative idea that you'll like, but I'm going to write a little code to demonstrate it first.
<allenap> rvba: See lp:~allenap/maas-test/class-fixtures, diff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6484657/
<allenap> rvba: I have to travel now, back online in ~1h.
<rvba> allenap: I like the idea of putting the try/except in a utility method but I'm not sure it can work: when the KVMFixture fail, we want to tear down all the fixtures that have been set up previously, including the proxy fixture.  I don't your code does that.
<gmb> rvba, allenap: I've got a branch here to make the config_dir of the fixtures configurable, when you've got a second: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas-test/fix-up-proxy-config-dir-for-tests/+merge/196918
<rvba> allenap: do you have time to help me with a tgt problem?
<rvba> allenap: I cannot get my node enlisted for some reason, the error is this: http://people.canonical.com/~rvb/IMG_20131127_161658.jpg
<rvba> allenap: looks like the tgt server is running and has the required images (I think): http://paste.ubuntu.com/6484986/
<roaksoax> rvba: is isci running on the cluster?
<rvba> roaksoax: tgtd is running
<roaksoax> rvba: hum, well it seems it successfully access the image and then fails?
<rvba> I've got 2 tgtd processes actually…
<rvba> roaksoax: I don't think it access the image at all, it has the name of the image but fails to connect to the tgt server.
<rvba> accesses*
<roaksoax> rvba: right, so try restart tgtd, maybe running maas-import-ephemerals to re-generate the config
<rvba> roaksoax: hum, I can try that, but I need to understand what's going on, it's happening consistently…
<allenap> rvba: I'll try it out. I think it ought to work like that.
<allenap> gmb: Sure, I'll have a look.
<gmb> Ta.
<allenap> rvba: I have no idea about that tgt problem. I've never used it ;)
<System_Error_Mes> hi how does MAAS differ to a single image system or a specific service like openMPI?
<jtv> That's not what MAAS does.
<System_Error_Mes> well can you help explain what it does? i cant figure out after reading through the website
<jtv> MAAS provisions the servers, but doesn't itself provide any kind of software substrate for writing distributed applications.
<jtv> In a nutshell, it lets you manage a bunch of servers as if they were a cloud.
<jtv> So where you might ask EC2 for a server, which you use for a while and then deallocate,
<System_Error_Mes> i dont intend to run virtualisation
<jtv> with MAAS you can allocate a server from your bunch of machines, use it for a while, then return it to the pool.
<System_Error_Mes> i basically need to set up a bunch of physical machines to run software
<jtv> Virtualisation is one of the differences: with EC2 you allocate a virtual server, with MAAS you allocate a physical one.
<jtv> Then you can combine MAAS with Juju.
<System_Error_Mes> so assuming i use MAAS i could set up 1 machine with 1 hard drive and than allocate a bunch of other machines without drives easily?
<jtv> We can't make extra machines for you.  :-)
<jtv> With MAAS you allocate physical systems.
<System_Error_Mes> i dont mean to make extra machines, i meant not having to set up the OS of every single machine independently
<jtv> Ah!  That's right.
<jtv> You can use Juju to deploy applications, and you can set up Juju to use MAAS as a source of machines.
<jtv> MAAS will install OS for you.
<jtv> So when you tell Juju to deploy an Apache server, for instance,
<System_Error_Mes> so if i set up 1 machine i want all driveless machines to use the same thing that machine has and use the drive of that machine, this can be done easily with MAAS?
<jtv> it asks MAAS for a machine.  MAAS fires up a machine, installs the OS on it, and Juju installs Apache on it.
<System_Error_Mes> the point is i want to have a small cluster of machines but i dont want to have to keep them powered on all the time
<jtv> That part is fine; they only get powered on while they're allocated (or being installed etc.)
<jtv> What I'm not sure about is how the driveless machines fit in...
<jtv> You're saying you have one machine with a disk, and some more without disks?
<System_Error_Mes> yes
<System_Error_Mes> or hard drives
<System_Error_Mes> so theres no permanent way to store data on a node for example
<System_Error_Mes> in terms of ram every node would have plenty
<jtv> I don't think we can install to RAM disks...  MAAS can run machines off RAM disks, but does that only for provisioning.
<jtv> Once you deploy, it is assumed that you're installing to persistent storage.
<jtv> At least, I think it is — we could ask roaksoax perhaps.
<allenap> System_Error_Mes: We don't support working with diskless machines right now. We are considering it, but it won't be available for at least 6 months.
<System_Error_Mes> ah ok, so if i use the approach of each machine having its own drive, is there a way to keep each setting updated? So if i changed a setting or configuration on one machine would it reflect the other?
<System_Error_Mes> for example is when updating ubuntu or changing some OS configurations
<jtv> The easiest thing to do is to treat the machines as disposable: take one down, and re-deploy.  The new instance will get the newer system image.
<System_Error_Mes> network wise i plan to use DHCP and port teaming with switch on machines that support it
<System_Error_Mes> re-deploying isnt going to work since each machine is different with a set of different hardware configurations
<System_Error_Mes> for setting up the first time it seems that MAAS would help a lot
<jtv> You can add constraints to say which (kind of) machine you want to deploy.
<jtv> Once you've got a machine deployed, MAAS treats it as entirely yours.  So you can run upgrades.
<jtv> You register your public SSH key with MAAS, so when you allocate a machine, you get full ssh access to it.
<System_Error_Mes> so once i deploy a machine with MAAS i can upgrade it or manage it remotely without having to redeploy?
<jtv> Yes, you can.
<System_Error_Mes> well that'd work considering that each machine has different GPUs for running openCL
<System_Error_Mes> and different CPUs for the same purpose
<System_Error_Mes> thanks than
<jtv> np!
<System_Error_Mes> before i go though is it possible to recompile ubuntu with specific CPU optimisations and have MAAS deploy specific compilations based on CPU?
<System_Error_Mes> for example, SSE4 and SSE4 + AVX
<jtv> Isn't AVX the PowerPC thing?  I forget.
<System_Error_Mes> its an instruction set on sandybridge and above CPUs that deal with numerical calculations
<jtv> Anyway... recompiling the entire OS!?
<System_Error_Mes> yup
<System_Error_Mes> SSE4 really speeds up running code
<jtv> Wow.  In principle we have some support for that, so it might work — but won't be easy.
<System_Error_Mes> well as long as i can use GCC it shouldnt be a problem
<jtv> For applications you could use apt-build, I suppose, but for the OS itself you'd basically have to run your own archive.
<System_Error_Mes> also if i deployed ubuntu on a PS3, could i add it to MAAS as a node?
<System_Error_Mes> that way i could remotely manage it and keep the configurations constant
<jtv> Some pretty cool ideas there.  I don't think we have support for that one...
<jtv> For starters, you'd need an archive for the architecture!
<System_Error_Mes> well the archive wouldnt be a problem
<System_Error_Mes> my focus is mainly on the service or application but i need an OS thats easy to manage over multiple systems
<System_Error_Mes> although i still have to dual boot with windows on some systems to make sure the application works on it as well
<System_Error_Mes> well thanks for your help
<jtv> MAAS doesn't really care what you do with the systems while they're allocated to you.
<jtv> NP, good luck!
<System_Error_Mes> is DHCP server required to run on the MAAS controller?
<System_Error_Mes> i'd prefer to use my mikrotik router for that
<jtv> MAAS runs its own DHCP.  It's not required, but then some configuration is needed that not all routers support.
<System_Error_Mes> i tend to prefer the router managing LAN based settings instead
<jtv> That's OK, but we need to be able to netboot the nodes.
<System_Error_Mes> it does support tftp or pxe boot settings though but i do need the details
<jtv> MAAS also acts as a tftp server, and the nodes' PXEs need to be able to netboot off it.
<rvba> allenap: btw, what does fixture.reset() does compared to fixture.cleanUp() ?
<allenap> rvba: It also calls fixture.setUp().
<rvba> !
<rvba> allenap: oh, I think I understand what you've one in the paste.
<rvba> And I was wrong, it will probably call cleanUp() for all the fixtures registered if something goes wrong.
<allenap> rvba: I've updated my branch with some small improvements.
<allenap> rvba: And again...
<allenap> I'll stop now :)
<rvba> allenap: there is one detail: if one fixture fails when running setUp(), it might have already registered clean up methods so I think we want to call fixture.cleanUp() on that fixture.
<rvba> allenap: okay, I'll integrate it in my branch then.
<allenap> rvba: Ah yes, good thinking!
<System_Error_Mes> MAAS can be used with ubuntu desktop right?
<rvba> allenap: do we really want to do: cls.fixtures.addCleanup(delattr, cls, "maas")
<rvba> ?
<rvba> I don't really see the benefit.
<allenap> rvba: It allows gc, in case that's important.
<allenap> Just good hygiene.
<rvba> allenap: when something fails, the whole object is going overboard anyway.
<allenap> rvba: Fair enough. The code is assuming that it doesn't know what environment it's running in, so is being defensive.
<rvba> allenap: right, I guess I can keep that.  Ca ne mange pas de pain (French idiom of the week).
<mgz> you're not eating any bread?
<mgz> I think I miss the moral.
<mgz> solement gateaux pour rvba
<rvba> :)
<rvba> allenap: I've integrated your suggestions: https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/fix-cleanups/+merge/196904
<allenap> rvba: Cool, I'll take a look.
<roaksoax> rvba: still around?
#maas 2013-11-28
<rvba> Anyone up for a tiny review? https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/bmc-ip/+merge/197030
<jtv> I'll take it.
<rvba> Ta.
<allenap> rvba: I don't think we ought to spend time getting maas-test working on Precise, do we?
<rvba> allenap: unfortunately, I'm afraid we do.
<allenap> rvba: Do you know where that requirement is coming from? It might be worth talking to them about it.
<rvba> allenap: about the testtools error: both python-testtools and python-fixtures come from the precise archive… and I don't see that maas-test is calling them in a weird way… so why does this blow up… I mean it looks like it's either a bug or we're doing something we shouldn't do.
<allenap> rvba: I think gather_details changed to take dicts instead of objects that have a getDetails() method.
<rvba> allenap: you're saying this is a bug then right?  Because maas-test just calls useFixture(fixture).
<allenap> rvba: fixtures.Fixture.useFixture is using the wrong calling convention for gather_details. As in, testtools is too recent for fixtures.
<allenap> Or fixtures is too old for testtools.
<rvba> allenap: which, again, is bizarre http://paste.ubuntu.com/6489467/
<allenap> rvba: They're quite a lot more recent on saucy.
<rvba> allenap: right, but they should be working together all right since both the packages come from the precise archive.
<rvba> It's not like we upgraded one and not the other.
<allenap> rvba: We've been using fixtures 0.3.8, newer than Precise's, in MAAS. Perhaps that 0.0.2 made a difference...
<rvba> allenap: but you understand my point about my it's weird that the package don't work together right?
<rvba> Independently of the fact that they are a bit old.
<rvba> s/my/why/
<rvba> s/package/packages/
<rvba> rarg
<allenap> rvba: Oh yeah, agreed, it is weird.
<rvba> allenap: looks like http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=665018
<ubot5> Debian bug 665018 in src:python-fixtures "python-fixtures: FTBFS: AttributeError: 'BrokenFixture' object has no attribute 'items'" [Serious,Fixed]
<allenap> rvba: I finally got round to checking the lander for maas-test, but I can't get into the bootstrap machine.
<allenap> rvba: I think bigjools needs to add me ssh key on it so I can get in.
<rvba> allenap: all right, thanks for looking into that… I'll land my branch manually for now then…
<allenap> rvba: I can't ssh into either of the non-bootstrap nodes either.
#maas 2013-11-29
<allenap> rvba, gmb: lp:maas has lint in it. Any idea how that happened, given that we have a test to avoid that?
<rvba> allenap: make lint returns '' here… ?
<rvba> Revision 1747.
<allenap> rvba: I get two complaints about src/provisioningserver/dhcp/detect.py
<rvba> Weird, I see nothing.
<allenap> rvba: Can you check your ~/.flake8rc?
<allenap> rvba: Ah, interesting. I have 'ignore = E123' in my .flake8rc. If I comment that out, the lint report goes silent.
<allenap> I guess there's a default list of things to ignore.
<rvba> o_O
<rvba> Probably
<rvba> I don't have a ~/.flake8rc.
<gmb> me either.
<rvba> gmb: would you mind having a look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/warn-not-block/+merge/197186 ? I'm changing a bit of code you wrote and I'd like you to review that if you have time.
<gmb> rvba: Sure, I'll take a look now.
<gmb> rvba: Approved. Looks good to me.
<rvba> gmb: fun fact about drive by fix #2: virt-what wasn't a dependency of the package so check_hardware_is_physical was always returning True :).
<rvba> Thanks.
<gmb> rvba: AAAAARGH. Thanks for catching that :)
<rvba> gmb: since you're there, care to also have a look at this one-liner? https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/better-create/+merge/197196
<rvba> :)
<gmb> Sure :)
<rvba> Thanks.
<gmb> Approved.
<gmb> rvba: ^^
<rvba> Thanks again.
<rvba> Let's see if the lander works…
<gmb> Fingers crossed
<rvba> The lander works.
<rvba> allenap: gmb: Quick reminder: don't forget to update the packaging each time you had a new dependency to maas-test (the package was broken because python-xdg was missing from the dependency list).
<gmb> rvba: Ok, thanks for the reminder.
<rvba> Would be nice to get a warning (from a bzr hook or something) each time we modify packages.txt.
<rvba> s/had/add/
#maas 2013-11-30
<bb> hi
<bb> how's life?
<bb> hellloo
<bb> got questions to ask
<bb> any one there?
#maas 2013-12-01
<Maldito> hello
<Maldito> i have some newie question about maas and its function
<Maldito> english isnt my first languaje
<Maldito> I have 6 boxes with different specs
<Maldito> i need to mount a high performance http server with (even more important) mysql
<Maldito> can i create a cluster por a better performance?
<Maldito> not just avalability (dispoinibilidad)
#maas 2014-11-24
<CaT_MaN> Hello everyone. Is it possible to test MAAS infrastructure via OSX->Virtualbox Ubuntu Desktop->MAAS
<roadmr> CaT_MaN: so you want to install maas in a virtualbox VM?
<krondor> anyone have any troubleshooting tips to help me resolve a cluster join issue?  Fresh install of 14.10 for region controller and fresh install 14.10 for cluster controller?
#maas 2014-11-25
<hazmat> what's the best stable version on precise for maas?
<hazmat> ie. which ppa?
#maas 2014-11-26
<sayon> hey there, is it possible to run MAAS with nodes that do not support IPMI?
<sayon> I ran into problems while commissioning machines without IPMI, they show up as "ready" in the webinterface of MAAS but are all listed with the purpose "poweroff" for PXE booting
<jtv> sayon: IPMI is just one method of controlling power.  You can also use AMT, for instance, if your hardware supports it.
<jtv> If your hardware doesn't have any support for remotely controlling power, use the Wake-on-LAN method.  You'll sometimes have to turn the machines off manually though.
<jtv> (And on as well, if you don't actually have wake-on-LAN)
<sayon> ok thanks alot jtv
<Dom_Q> howdy
<Dom_Q> We got our first MaaS node installed, and then we wanted to add more ssh keys
<Dom_Q> There doesn't seem to be a server process on the MaaS slaves though
<Dom_Q> Do we need to reinstall the entire node to get the new keys installed?
<roadmr> dpb1: I think so, yes :/ how did you launch the installation? using the web UI, acquired then started the node
<roadmr> Dom_Q ^^ (argh he left)
<roadmr> 2 hours later I reply... damn :)
#maas 2014-11-27
<thetrav> so, I have changed the domain name for my cluster controller... the /etc/maas/dhcp.conf still has the old option domain-name "maas"; entry in it
<thetrav> it says it should update when I save the node-group
<thetrav> is there a paricular place I need to poke it?
<thetrav> I could edit it manually, but that would increase risk of human error
<Opswatch_> Got a question any docs on how to upload a windows image into maas on 14.10?
<thetrav> ok, so this is a weird question... Can MAAS be used to deploy distro's other than Ubuntu?
#maas 2015-11-23
<mup> Bug #1481992 changed: Upgrade of grub-pc during install fails <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1481992>
<los> Just articulated what I found on friday here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1518067
<mup> Bug #1519077 opened: MAAS assigns IP addresses on unmanaged subnets without consideration for some addresses known to be in use <networking> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.9:New> <MAAS trunk:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519077>
<mup> Bug #1519077 changed: MAAS assigns IP addresses on unmanaged subnets without consideration for some addresses known to be in use <networking> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.9:New> <MAAS trunk:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519077>
<mup> Bug #1519077 opened: MAAS assigns IP addresses on unmanaged subnets without consideration for some addresses known to be in use <networking> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.9:New> <MAAS trunk:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519077>
<LoRez> los: are you still finding problems?
<mup> Bug #1519090 opened: [1.9] DHCP interface automatically obtains an IP even when the subnet is unmanaged <MAAS:New> <MAAS 1.9:New> <MAAS trunk:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519090>
<los> I am still having problems; nodes can't get to Deploy
<los> And I'm having 5 minute hangs on the dreaded 169.254.169.254 URL
<los> I can't find the "supported" page, in terms of configurations, hypervisors, etc...for the cluster/regional or the nodes
<los> roaksoax: I'm using 15.10 under my MaaS for regional/cluster.  Should I be using 14.04.3?
#maas 2015-11-24
<mup> Bug #1519165 opened: MAAS erroneously assumes that it must have a unique interface for an unmanaged network <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519165>
<mup> Bug #1519177 opened: MAAS 1.8 fails to find a cluster interface when an off-network node boots <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519177>
<mup> Bug #1519247 opened: 1.9 rc2: error in migration when migrating unmanaged subnet <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519247>
<mup> Bug #1519358 opened: Non-fatal error message observed in PXE boot sequence <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519358>
<Xat`> hi guys
<Xat`> is MaaS working on latest ubuntu stable ?
<mup> Bug #1519396 opened: mtu field is not exposed over the API for VLAN <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519396>
<mup> Bug #1519397 opened: Once a cache_set is created the UI fails with ERROR <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519397>
<mup> Bug #1519396 changed: mtu field is not exposed over the API for VLAN <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519396>
<mup> Bug #1519397 changed: Once a cache_set is created the UI fails with ERROR <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519397>
<mup> Bug #1519396 opened: mtu field is not exposed over the API for VLAN <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519396>
<mup> Bug #1519397 opened: Once a cache_set is created the UI fails with ERROR <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519397>
<bladernr_> Can someone explain Zones to me in MAAS?  AIUI, it's just a way for me to group systems by some arbitrary location... e.g. I could have a Rack 1 Zone and put all nodes from Rack 1 in that zone, and a Rack 2 zone, etc.
<bladernr_> Is there a way to say "Deploy all nodes from Rack 1"
<bladernr_> Or can I pass juju a constraint like zone=rack2
<bladernr_> nm, answered my own questions...
<Xat`> guys, is it possible to create vswitch and vrouter using maas web interface ?
<los> Q: Is there any "supported" virtual ways to run MAAS so we can gain some experience w/o buying 10k$ of hardware?
<mup> Bug #1519470 opened: Deployment always fails when creating a RAID storage config <hwcert-server> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519470>
#maas 2015-11-25
<Xat`> hi guys
<Xat`> anyone knows why I'm getting "Commissionning to failed commissionning", and in maas.log I have "Marking node failed: Node operation 'Commissioning' tmed out after 0:20:00"
<Xat`> I tried to debug this during about 5 hours, unsuccessfully
<Xat`> I have maas 1
<Xat`> I have maas 1.7
<mup> Bug #1519726 opened: Status ready but no RAM,  Asus node <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519726>
<mup> Bug #1519744 opened: code is showing in disk size field <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519744>
<mup> Bug #1519804 opened: get_by_pxealias() is not stable <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519804>
<mup> Bug #1519810 opened: cluser controller failing to detect interfaces on bootstrap <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519810>
<mup> Bug #1519810 changed: cluser controller failing to detect interfaces on bootstrap <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519810>
<mup> Bug #1519810 opened: cluser controller failing to detect interfaces on bootstrap <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519810>
<mup> Bug #1519828 opened: [1.9] Support for static routes <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519828>
<mup> Bug #1519832 opened: Proxing Region controller functions on Cluster controller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519832>
<Xat`> is maas designed to deplay VM/OS ?
<Xat`> deploy*
<Xat`> guys how to use maas with vmware vm ?
<LoRez> Xat`: Seems like you could script up a way to get vmware to create VMs that would network boot
<Xat`> LoRez: can I use virsh with libvirt esx support ?
<mup> Bug #1519744 changed: code is showing in disk size field <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519744>
<LoRez> Xat`: no clue.
<mup> Bug #1519918 opened: "failed to detect a valid IP address" when trying to view node details <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.9:New> <MAAS trunk:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519918>
<mup> Bug #1519919 opened: MAAS Look for NIC with kernel module loaded and fall back doesn't check presistent device names <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519919>
<mup> Bug #1519936 opened: re-commissioning just to reset partition scheme is overkill <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519936>
<mup> Bug #1519936 changed: re-commissioning just to reset partition scheme is overkill <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519936>
<mup> Bug #1519936 opened: re-commissioning just to reset partition scheme is overkill <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519936>
<mup> Bug #1519936 changed: re-commissioning just to reset partition scheme is overkill <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519936>
<mup> Bug #1519943 opened: Upgrade from 1.8 left stale devices in the UI? <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519943>
<mup> Bug #1519943 changed: Upgrade from 1.8 left stale devices in the UI? <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519943>
<mup> Bug #1519943 opened: Upgrade from 1.8 left stale devices in the UI? <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519943>
<mup> Bug #1519527 opened: 1.25.1 proposed:  lxc units all have the same IP address <openstack> <sts> <uosci> <juju-core:Triaged> <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged by mpontillo> <MAAS trunk:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519527>
#maas 2015-11-26
<mancubus> Hey ppl
<mancubus> Can anyone point me how to make customized installation proccess? For example after installation I want add 2 more public keys and install KVM on hosts. In ALU CloudBand it made by "recipe"
<mancubus> But I can not find any about customization in MAAS
<mup> Bug #1520378 opened: maas does not update the image in /var/lib/maas/boot-resources/current/custom/amd64/generic/{my-custom-os}/uploaded/root-dd <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520378>
#maas 2015-11-27
<mup> Bug #1520645 opened: Unable to enlist node in gMAAS <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520645>
<mup> Bug #1520645 changed: Unable to enlist node in gMAAS <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520645>
<mup> Bug #1520645 opened: Unable to enlist node in gMAAS <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520645>
#maas 2015-11-28
<mup> Bug #1520741 opened: MAAS mis-reports number of CPU cores on Athlon 64 X2 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520741>
<mup> Bug #1520760 opened: region controller authentication error <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520760>
<mup> Bug #1520760 changed: region controller authentication error <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520760>
<mup> Bug #1520760 opened: region controller authentication error <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520760>
<mup> Bug #1520760 changed: region controller authentication error <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520760>
#maas 2015-11-29
<nagyz> hi guys
<nagyz> I've just upgraded to rc2 and somehow PXE boot stopped working.. I see in the logs that the machine gets a DHCP address but nothing further happens (either in the logs on or at the machine's pxe bootloader)
<nagyz> where could I debug this further? I guess it could be stuck doing the tftp transfer...
<nagyz> after the upgrade this seems completely broken for me now :(
<nagyz> a bit of a dead channel, eh?
#maas 2016-11-28
<bryanb229> is anyone available to help w/ a dhcp issue i am having on a cisco switch?
<mup> Bug #1645319 opened: MAAS CLI bond specific parameter names are wrong for interface update help message <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1645319>
<john75077> afternoon!
<john75077> hello, i have some questions as it seems in some places the documents dont keep up with the technology
<john75077> i have a few NUC's and servers that i would like to use with MAAS. From what I have been reading i can deploy Ubuntu using MAAS and then setup openstack in LXC with the LXD daemon?
<john75077> the other question i have is with the use of LXC do i still even need MAAS?
<john75077> anyone?
#maas 2016-11-29
<mup> Bug #1645707 opened: DHCP is not responding to PXE boot requests <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1645707>
<john75077> hello, i am looking to understand how to get multiple physical machines to communicate with lxc in 16.04. the directions seem to work out ok on a single machine, how do i enlist more lxc ?
<roaksoax> john75077: juju registers lxc containers in MAAS, MAAS doesn't manage LXC containers at all
<john75077> so i want to go down the road of using conjure-up?
<roaksoax> john75077: you can use conjure-up with MAAS
<john75077> so then how does that change how to commission nodes? or setup more lxc containers and have them 'spin up' like regular vm's?
<roaksoax> john75077: conjure-up drives Juju
<roaksoax> john75077: juju has many different providers to deploy services
<roaksoax> juju can use MAAS as a provider to deploy physical machines
<roaksoax> juju can use LXD to deploy containers in a single machine
<roaksoax> juju can use AWS to deploy instances etc
<john75077> right, im looking at starting with a small POC across 5 or 10 machines and if all goes well scale out
<roaksoax> john75077: when you use MAAS as a provider, for example, juju can deploy a service on a physical machine, and can deploy other services inside a LXC container inside the physical machine that it previously deployed
<roaksoax> john75077: when juju does that with MAAS, juju tells MAAS "hey, I created a new container, please register and give it an IP address"
<roaksoax> john75077: i've not used conjure-up lately, but you can use conjure-up with MAAS
<roaksoax> john75077: 'stokachu' is the best to help
<john75077> the maas world has changed a lot, the last time i messed with this was in 12.04 and 14.04
<roaksoax> john75077: yeah we've come a long way since 12.04 and 14.04
<roaksoax> 12.04 MAAS sucked
<roaksoax> 14.04 and 1.7 is where we started improving it quite a bit
<john75077> i wrote some pretty good stuff in 'ask' a long time ago
<john75077> using conjure-up on a clean install, what is it exactly looking for?
<john75077> never mind - picked the wrong option
<mup> Bug #1645707 changed: DHCP is not responding to PXE boot requests <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1645707>
<vmorris> does Mark Shuttleworth often respond to general questions that pop up on the MAAS mailing list? That impressed me :)
<roaksoax> vmorris: he is very active across all products
<vmorris> roaksoax, i wasn't aware.. that's neat
<roaksoax> vmorris: hehe, it is indeed. He is very involved with the whole process
<mup> Bug #1645807 opened: [web UI] Rename deployed and deploying statuses and add a column <docteam> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1645807>
<xopis> Hey guys, how's it going? I just installed maas with the objective to use it as a IPAM (IP address management) tool and I'm having problem to find any documentation on this feature. Can anyone give me some starting tips?
<pmatulis> xopis, what specifically do you want to know? maas keeps track of all IP addresses being used
<xopis> pmatulis, I wanted to use it only to control the IP address space.
<xopis> Only to check what IPs are being used, what IPs I have available and so on.
<xopis> with out using maas to manage and deploy those servers
<mup> Bug #1645807 changed: [web UI] Rename deployed and deploying statuses and add a column <docteam> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1645807>
<pmatulis> xopis, i guess you can give it a try
<john75077> hi all, i am wanting to use the conjure up tool and wanting to deploy openstack through lxd. what is the best way to get this started?
<pmatulis> john75077, get a big machine
<john75077> ok, i have big machines
<pmatulis> john75077, go to http://conjure-up.io/
<john75077> i did that and now im here
<john75077> the documentation isnt clear about what to do next
<mmcc> hi john75077, I am happy to help you with conjure-up for a bit, would you mind moving to #ubuntu-solutions, as it sounds like this isn't really a maas question?
<john75077> sure - i was going to use conjure-up for deploying maas via lxd
<mmcc> deploying maas or openstack? earlier you said openstack
<mmcc> to clarify, if you want to deploy maas, conjure-up doesn't help you there
<mmcc> and if you want to deploy openstack on lxd containers on a single machine, you can do that by running conjure-up on that machine, and MAAS isn't involved
<john75077> hmmm - ok i have an option to deploy openstack base for maas
<mmcc> yes, that is the other option - you can deploy openstack onto full machines in a pre-existing MAAS using conjure-up
<mmcc> but if you don't have a MAAS yet, conjure-up is not the place to start
<john75077> ive been having too many issues with maas, it doesnt detect hard drives
<john75077> and it seems that at some point in time WOL was removed
<mmcc> well, that's not my personal area of expertise but this is certainly the right channel to ask about that.
<john75077> whats your expertise? i like how maas and juju are supposed to work together but im doing a POC to show how to scale out servers
<john75077> it doesnt matter if i use maas or openstack with novalxd
<john75077> so ill move over to solutions
<mmcc> john75077: sorry, I misremembered the right channel - it's #ubuntu-server.
<junaidali> How can we update a subnet's fabric using cli? I tried the command $ maas <maas-profile> subnet update <sub-id> fabric=<fabric-id>
<junaidali> but it's not updating the subnet's fabric
<roaksoax> junaidali: update the VLAN
<roaksoax> junaidali: maas admin subnet update 192.168.1.0/24 vlan=5001
<roaksoax> for example
<JCharl> So, looking for some info on using MAAS 2.1.1 that came with Ubuntu 16.10.1.  Anyone able to give some help with basics?  The documentation I can find only seems to go up to 2.0.
<mup> Bug #1645872 opened: Commissioning fails on NUCS previously loaded with coreos <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1645872>
<mup> Bug #1611999 opened: [2.0] MAAS cannot power query with Cisco UCSM power driver <blocks-hwcert-server> <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <MAAS 2.1:New for newell-jensen> <MAAS trunk:In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1611999>
#maas 2016-11-30
<spaok> anyone know how to curl against MAAS's oauth?
<pmatulis> what do you mean?
<spaok> pmatulis: instead of using python or ruby, using curl to make the oauth request to MAAS, kinda like this https://labs.hybris.com/2012/06/18/trying-out-oauth2-via-curl/
<pmatulis> i don't know
<RODOLFO> HI PLEASE  I NEED A LITTLE HELP BUT I DONT SPEAK ENGLISH ONLY A LITTLE BET
<mup> Bug #1635493 changed: A wishlist to be able to destroy root filesystem after release <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1635493>
<junaidali> thanks roaksoax
<mup> Bug #1646133 opened: [Device discovery] Show Last seen relevant to now <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646133>
<mup> Bug #1646160 opened: [2.1] Device discovery UI does not have a loading state <ui> <MAAS:In Progress by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646160>
<mup> Bug #1646162 opened: [2.1] Sticky header has been removed <ui> <MAAS:In Progress by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646162>
<mup> Bug #1646163 opened: [2.1] Icon need to be improved <ui> <MAAS:New for ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646163>
<BloqueNegro> hi all together :(
<BloqueNegro> i tried setting up a test environment for openstack today, however, i failed already with maas
<BloqueNegro> set up 3 nodes on esxi, all in one net, installed maas from a server info like here: http://maas.io/docs/en/installconfig-server-iso
<BloqueNegro> then booted my other hosts which found the maas dhcp and booted
<BloqueNegro> however, then i tried to add the power settings (with VMWare as BMC) and just got 'No rack controllers can access the BMC of node: amused-lemur'
<BloqueNegro> the exact same data was working with maas 1.9 on 14.04, however there we ran into ssl issues later deploying landscape. and since the destination setup will work with 16.04 we need to get maas 2 running anyway
<BloqueNegro> anybody got an idea what is causing that kind of trouble?
<mup> Bug #1281758 opened: re-installing maas-region-controller fails <docteam> <MAAS:Expired> <maas (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281758>
<gottaloveit> looking for help please.  noob to maas, but not to linux and everything else.  i can't get nodes to commission.  and things like the "backdoor" user in the image, touching a file '/tmp/block-poweroff' like the docs say to prevent the scripts from auto powering down the node, just do not work at all.  its really frustrating.  does anyone have a quick checklist of things to look for that are easily overlooked?
#maas 2016-12-01
<pmatulis> gottaloveit, what shows up on the client screen when it PXE boots?
<ytc> ?
<ytc> ls
<gottaloveit> sorry for delay... so it pxe boots to ubuntu login, then about 30-60 seconds later a bunch of stuff flashes over, mostly errors in cloudinit, then powers off.  I checked the box in MAAS to not power off and I was able to login to the client and put the /tmp/block-poweroff and neither would prevent the auto poweroff. The messages I was able to see were mostly things like "couldn't find package (chef, puppet, mcollective)"
<pmatulis> gottaloveit, sounds like the node does not have internet access
<pmatulis> gottaloveit, you may need to set up ip masquerading somewhere, probably on the maas api server
<gottaloveit> it is.. and i would be able to troubleshoot it, if the thing wouldn't keep automatically shutting off.  why would it not listen to the /tmp/block-poweroff and the "allow ssh and keep power on" setting ?
<pmatulis> gottaloveit, i assume you're running 2.1
<gottaloveit> i think i found it, digging it way down deep in my iptables-restore, i noticed a 1 digit typo on ethernet device for the NAT filter.  reloading/rebooting and testing in a few mins.
<gottaloveit> ok that was one of the issues, the other being, once i logged into the client using the backdoor user, I notice the /etc/resolv.conf has an IP for the DNS that I have no idea how it got there. It's not a DNS server.  The file says it was auto generated via cloudinit.  Does anyone know where on the MAAS API server that file would be for me to update correctly/
<gottaloveit> ?
<pmatulis> gottaloveit, click on a subnet
<mup> Bug #1646571 opened: apt failures non fatal, but cloud the log <landscape> <cloud-init:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646571>
#maas 2016-12-02
<mup> Bug #1646748 opened: Django settings in regiond are squatting in the maas namespace <MAAS:In Progress by allenap> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646748>
<junaidali> Hi all, I've a bond in which there are around 5 vlans + 1 untagged (default) vlan. From MAAS UI, I'm able to create the bond but I don't see any way to add tagged vlan subnets.
<junaidali> I added the vlan interfaces and using the fabric that has the bond but vlan field appears to be disabled.
<junaidali> Am I missing any step here?
<junaidali> added the vlan interfaces using the fabric*
<junaidali> the only subnet that I can select is the untagged vlan subnet for any newly added interface (i.e bondX.YYY)
<roaksoax> junaidali: version of MAAS ?
<roaksoax> junaidali: but if you hover over the interface there will be a "+"sign on the right (next to edit)
<roaksoax> click on there
<junaidali> roaksoax: 2.1
<junaidali> i did that but vlan field is still greyed
<roaksoax> junaidali: do you have vlans in that fabric ?
<junaidali> yes
<roaksoax> junaidali: there's is a "Type" Dropdown
<roaksoax> where you can select VLAN
<junaidali> roaksoax: ah got that, thanks alot
<newbie-Georges> Hello, I'm seeing MAAS for the 1st time... can anyone tell me what would be the cost for bandwith I can't find this info anywhere...
<newbie-Georges> when we say 10$ per server per month... what kind of power are we talking about? how many users would the server be able to handle...
<newbie-Georges> hello?
<newbie-Georges> is this IRC still live? or is this still going from the 90's I haven't seen IRC for over 15 years...
<newbie-Georges> I also had one last question... the Ubuntu server 16.04 or 16.10, are these free to use ? and we can purchase support?
<newbie-Georges> I haven't played with Linux in a while...
<newbie-Georges> is everyone in a private chat or something?
<newbie-Georges> is there no one here?
<brendand> newbie-Georges, hi. that's a lot of questions :)
<newbie-Georges> I know
<newbie-Georges> sorry
<newbie-Georges> I'm trying to assess if this is going to be doable for us...
<brendand> newbie-Georges, if setting everything up yourself, both maas and ubuntu are free
<newbie-Georges> oh wow ok
<brendand> newbie-Georges, $10 refers to the support pricing
<brendand> newbie-Georges, the hardware maas manages is expected to be provided by the user
<brendand> newbie-Georges, i'm not sure what you're trying to do
<newbie-Georges> ah it's sort of Vmware or Hyper-v then...
<newbie-Georges> deploying a mobile app
<newbie-Georges> I need to setup a couple of servers... apache and sql
<newbie-Georges> not sure how big its going to be...
<brendand> newbie-Georges, do you own hardware?
<brendand> or want to
<newbie-Georges> 256GB RAM DDR4 1.5TB SSD Server Dual CPU Xeon5...
<newbie-Georges> we already have that setup
<brendand> newbie-Georges, but i guess you expect just to install and deploy the app once, right?
<newbie-Georges> hopefully
<newbie-Georges> it will be available for download... once we are setup with the backend
<brendand> newbie-Georges, maas in that case might be an extra layer you don't need
<brendand> since you need to install at least one server in the first place to run maas :)
<newbie-Georges> ah ok
<newbie-Georges> yes I looked at the structure...
<newbie-Georges> I thought it was cloud based...
<newbie-Georges> hence my questions
<newbie-Georges> but it now makes sense
<brendand> newbie-Georges, ah well - it's kind of the opposite - it helps make clouds :)
<newbie-Georges> if the app takes off, I'll be more than happy to be a contributor to the community...
<newbie-Georges> (to become)
<newbie-Georges> great respect
<mup> Bug #1646891 opened: adding basic auth credentials to simplestreams URL errors out <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646891>
<newbie-Georges> ok brendand, I thank you so much for your help... you've been awsome
<newbie-Georges> I know how to proceed from here
<newbie-Georges> :)
<newbie-Georges> thanks a million
<newbie-Georges> cross my fingers this works out! :)
<newbie-Georges> have a great day
<Dougi> hi, just installed latest maas server, set it up like i did before, but when i try to add a node to it, it got this error: certificate verify failed (_ssl.c:645)
<Dougi> on the node, and the node does not got listed in the node list.
<Dougi> so my question is why? does nobody know?
<Andor> how can i configure lsi megaraid with maas?
<Andor> and some hardware settings like default cpu power mode
<mup> Bug #1646955 opened: 'main_archive_hostname' is not defined <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646955>
<mup> Bug #1646976 opened: [2.1] 1 node cannot be deployed, because the required boot images have not been imported. To import boot images, visit the images page. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646976>
<derekcat> Hey everyone, could I trouble someone for a little help the cs:~/blake-rouse/maas-region-4 charm?
<derekcat> I'm getting the Workload: blocked and the Message: "Missing admin config", but the credentials appear to be there if I run $ juju config maas-region
<derekcat> Not sure where it's trying to tell me to go look...
#maas 2016-12-03
<mup> Bug #1647009 opened: API/CLI returning non-json output <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647009>
<mup> Bug #1647009 changed: API/CLI returning non-json output <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647009>
<mup> Bug #1647009 opened: API/CLI returning non-json output <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647009>
#maas 2016-12-04
<mup> Bug #1629915 changed: Specifying the default gateway in an interface different than the provisioning one does not work <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629915>
<jiffe> so I'm curious how maas works
<jiffe> as far as where these image that are getting loaded come from and how they're managed
#maas 2017-11-27
<mup> Bug #1733847 opened: same ip got assigned to two different container  <juju:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1733847>
<PTO> Im trying to use MAAS on an IBM Bladecenter H, but im stuck at a strange error. Sometimes, when i PXE boot the server is stuck at a blank screen with a blinking "_" cursor.
<PTO> I can see the DHCP negotiations in a tcpdump on the MAAS controller, but i seems like the syslinux is never downloaded and executed.
<PTO> Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<tosaraja_> Hi all! We got a situation that took some debugging, and just wanted to know if this sounds like a bug in MAAS or not. We have a bunch of rack servers with 2 NICs. In MAAS we've bonded them together as one. We deploy Ubuntu 17.04 hosts on these and run multiple KVM virtual machines on the host. Our situation was such that one of the servers had one of the ethernet ports disconnected. It had no physical wire going in to it. The symptom was packet
<tosaraja_>  loss on one of the KVM virtual machines, but not on all of them. While running tshark on the host we found out that packages are not even there. That lead us to look at the NICs and realized that one was disconnected. When we removed the bounding in MAAS, the traffic went back to being OK. The funny part was that this didn't affect the traffic on the host itself, nor on all the KVM guests. Just this one (at least. Could be been more if we
<tosaraja_> cloned more)
<tosaraja_> and it was/is MAAS 2.2.2 we are using
<bviktor_> anyone with experience in proxying maas with nginx?
<torontoyes> mornign
* roaksoax changed the topic of #maas to: World's best bare-metal provisioning tool | Docs: http://maas.io/docs | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/maas-devel | MAAS 2.3.0 now released!
* roaksoax changed the topic of #maas to: World's best bare-metal provisioning tool | MAAS 2.3.0 now released! | Docs: http://maas.io/docs | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/maas-devel
<vogelc_> roaksoax: can we restart a regiond worker?   maas-regiond-worker@1
<vogelc_> its hung importing images but I cant restart the entire regiond service right now.
<roaksoax> vogelc_: you can
<torontoyes> In oreder for me to deploy windows 10 image with MAAS, I will need to create a sysprep image if I want unattended install, correct? Is that the only way?
<mup> Bug #1711203 changed: Deployments fail when Secure Boot enabled <curtin:Invalid> <dellserver:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <maas-images:In Progress by ltrager> <grub2 (Ubuntu):Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711203>
<bdx> hey whats up all
<bdx> does 2.3 not auto-detect power type and bmc details?
<bdx> just trying 2.3 for the first time in the wild
<bdx> ultimate fail due to the power type configuration not being picked up/autofilled
<bdx> dah
<roaksoax> bdx: do you have cloud-init logs ?
<roaksoax> bdx: ther'es only been one change on ipmi auto detect that I can recall and should not impact you at all
<bdx> roaksoax: yeah, omp
<bdx> roaksoax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26060222/
<bdx> ooh my b
<bdx> thats regiond
<roaksoax> bdx: was that a fresh install ?
<bdx> yes
<bdx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26060226/
<bdx> clou-init.log^
<bdx> ill add these to the bug
<roaksoax> bdx: can you ssh into the machine
<roaksoax> bdx: while it is "commissioning "
<bdx> it wont even let me commission
<roaksoax> bdx: change the power type to manual
<bdx> I get blocked in the gui from it even happening
<bdx> ok
<bdx> done
<roaksoax> bdx: so where did you get that log form ?
<roaksoax> the cloud-init one ?
<bdx> var/log/cloud-init.log on my maas-region-rackd-00
<bdx> I'm assuming you wanted the one from the machine
<roaksoax> bdx: yes, so do something else
<bdx> that Im trying to commission
<bdx> yeah, ok
<roaksoax> bdx: /var/log/maas/rsyslog/maas-enlisting-node/
<roaksoax> bdx: /var/log/maas/rsyslog/maas-enlisting-node/<date>/messages
<roaksoax> i think that's the path
<bdx> its snap install
<bdx> but I see it
<bdx> ok nm
<bdx> I thought I did
<mup> Bug #1734763 opened: bmc discovery/auto-detect broken in 2.3 <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734763>
<bdx> I have no var/log/maas bc the snap install
<bdx> I wonder if the snap is proxying those logs to syslog
<bdx> heres the syslog from the maas-region-rack-00 http://paste.ubuntu.com/26060259/
<roaksoax> bdx: check /var/snap/maas/common/log/
<bdx> roaksoax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26060271/
<roaksoax> bdx: ok, so just change the machine to manual power type, commission it with the option to allow ssh, manually power it on
<roaksoax> bdx: and ssh into the environment
<roaksoax> bdx: wait for the commissioning to finish
<bdx> ok
<roaksoax> and gather /var/log/cloud-init-ouput.log
<roaksoax> bdx: the issue i think you are having is that the ephemeral image cannot access the internet, hence it cannot download ipmi related tools and fails to configure the BMC
<roaksoax> bdx: because on the hardware we have, it all works just fine
<bdx> really
<bdx> so from my region-rack-controller
<bdx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26060285/
<bdx> possibly its more contrived then that though
<bdx> well, I didnt think I would be here (at the datacenter) for more then a few moments, totally spaced grabbing my power adapter for the macbook
<bdx> power is on 5%
<bdx> stupid
<bdx> anyway
<bdx> hopefully we can get some info from this node before my rig dies
<bdx> otherwise I'll be back online in an hourish
<bdx> just fyi
<bdx> https://www.dropbox.com/s/oxx5xfv6bf5dv3h/Screen%20Shot%202017-11-27%20at%2012.42.58%20PM.png?dl=0
<bdx> roaksoax: I cant see what ip the node has
<bdx> I dont know by what means I can get at it
<bdx> ahh nm
<bdx> got in
<bdx> roaksoax: cloud-init.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/26060310/
<bdx> cloud-init-output.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/26060311/
<bdx> ahh
<bdx> well shoot
<roaksoax> bdx: there you go :)
<mup> Bug #1734763 changed: bmc discovery/auto-detect broken in 2.3 <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734763>
<mup> Bug #1734765 opened: [2.x] MAAS snap does not store rsyslog from pxe booting machines <snap> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734765>
<bdx> roaksoax: nothing changed in my environment/network that would cause this though
<bdx> roaksoax: so where to go next?
<bdx> part of me just wants to revert to 2.2 so I can get my stack back
<bdx> but I know we should work this out
<bdx> I see you have marked the bug invalid, meaning it must be something on my end
<bdx> just scrambled wondering what it could be
<bdx> ill do some more digging
<bdx> but I mean, I went from working 2.2, wiped the slate, installed 2.3
<bdx> now my nodes wont commission
<bdx> that cant be user error
<bdx> possibly somehow it is
<roaksoax> bdx: is proxy running ?
<bdx> yeah
<roaksoax> bdx: ok, i'm gonna re-deploy mt env using the snap
<bdx> ok, thx
<roaksoax> bdx: is this MAAS though? 10.10.0.113:8000
<bdx> oooh
<bdx> no
<bdx> I see the issue
<bdx> I'm using haproxy infront of maas
<bdx> proxying port 80 -> 5240
<bdx> I'm guessing I need 8000 too then
<bdx> so, I reset my maas-url to be maas-url=http://10.10.0.113/MAAS
<roaksoax> right
<roaksoax> but masa will always add :8000 for the proxy
<roaksoax> so maas is effectively being told "your proxy is in 10.10.0.113:8000"
<bdx> ahhh
<bdx> ok
<bdx> well
<roaksoax> bdx: but might as well be haproxy
<bdx> yeah, but I'm not proxying port 8000
<bdx> so its probably hitting 10.10.0.113:8000 and nothing is there
<bdx> so, the answer here is to forward port 8000 too then
<bdx> got it
<bdx> that makes sense
<roaksoax> so in a non-snap world, pointing rackd.conf to maas_url=http://10.10.0.113/MAAS means that you are telling it that the region is on that IP
<bdx> got it
<roaksoax> so when deploying machines, maas tells them "here's your metadata server  (10.10.0.113) and your proxy is on :8000"
<roaksoax> on the snap world, the same happens, but you just dont modify rackd.conf anymore
<bdx> totally
<bdx> so the only way the maas-url can change, is if the new ip accounts for proxying 8000 as well as 5240?
<bdx> 5240 -> 80, 8000 -> 8000
<bdx> bleh
<bdx> 80 -> 5240, 8000 -> 8000
<roaksoax> right, so if you tell maas is on "http://XXXX:2020/MAAS" then the maas proxy is still running  in :8000 in the same XXXX
<bdx> totally
#maas 2017-11-28
<jose-phillips> hey someone can help me in something
<jose-phillips> im setting up a computer over kvm
<jose-phillips> with maas
<jose-phillips> one of the interface should use a vlan
<jose-phillips> but is not taking the vlan setting on it
<jose-phillips> any idea of why?
<jose-phillips> but in baremetal hardware create the interface eno1.vlanid
<roaksoax> jose-phillips: do you have an vlan created in the networking model in MAAS under the same fabric where you need to create it ?
<bdx> roaksoax: any other ports might need forward to the region from the proxy?
<mup> Bug #1716750 changed: VM deployed by MAAS has limited network functionality <cpe-onsite> <internal> <curtin:Invalid by andreserl> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1716750>
<bdx> guessing I need the 5248 forwarded too
<jose-phi_> roaksoax yes
<jose-phi_> roaksoax on the baremetal server wokrs as expected
<jose-phi_> on virtual machine i select just 1 interface with vlan but when the computers get deployed
<roaksoax> jose-phi_: what vm, a pod based VM ?
<roaksoax> kvm pods don't support fancy networking
<jose-phi_> is nto a pod
<jose-phi_> is a virtual machine and looks like a physical computer
<jose-phi_> i see the deployed vm and check cloud-init config file inside of /etc/networkings nothings point to a vlan
<roaksoax> jose-phi_: that would only mean the machine was not configured correctly in MAAS
<roaksoax> jose-phi_: maas passes the configuration you make in the MAAS ui
<roaksoax> to deploy the machine
<roaksoax> maas uses the machine as any physical system
<roaksoax> so you'd have to configure it in MAAS
<jose-phi_> roaksoax https://pasteboard.co/GVFRKmS.png
<jose-phi_> https://pastebin.com/5nUSQjGd
<jose-phi_> there is the config fil
<jose-phi_> e
<jose-phi_> on networking
<roaksoax> jose-phi_: i dont see any interface configured to enoX.vlan
<jose-phi_> exactly
<jose-phi_> that is a machien deployed with maas
<jose-phi_> machine
<jose-phi_> with the screenshot i send you before
<roaksoax> jose-phi_: the config that you showed me makes sense to me
<roaksoax> jose-phi_: you need to create a vlan interface
<roaksoax> jose-phi_: e.g. go to the interface , on the 'Actions', select the 3 vertical bars
<jose-phi_> but maas don't should create it? why works with the physical server
<roaksoax> jose-phi_: 'Add alias or VLAN'
<roaksoax> select 'VLAN'
<roaksoax> and create a vlan interface
<roaksoax> jose-phi_: in your setup MAAS has not idea that you are running KVM on a maas deployed machine
<roaksoax> so the VM's wont inherit the host networking
<jose-phi_> ahhh got it
<jose-phi_> so i can leave
<jose-phi_> the physical interface
<jose-phi_> unassigned
<jose-phi_> and create the vlan interface over it
<jose-phi_> right?
<bdx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1734798
<jose-phi_> thanks you so much roaksoax  i will try this setting
<mup> Bug #1734798 opened: machines never deploy <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734798>
<guest1234> Hello, I was hoping someone could tell me if MAAS is compatible with iLO3 or if there was a way to set it up? I'm attempting an OpenStack installation on HP DL380 G7 servers, and having to use manual power type. Thanks in advance!
<guest1234> With using Manual power type, I've been able to successfully run a deploy. 3 servers get the Ubuntu image but when I get to installing the remaining OpenStack applications it hangs on "waiting for deployment to settle". Its been sitting for about 30min now, nothings changed. Think I'll let it sit over night, thanks again!
<zakimano> Hi all, I have some problems with a cluster setup here. Anyone willing to take a look?
<zakimano> (Do note that I am a beginner in this topic)
<zakimano> https://askubuntu.com/questions/981114/maas-with-external-dhcp-or-static-assignment
<bdx> how's it going, all?
<bdx> I have an issue where my machines never deploy
<bdx> I've created a bug for it
<bdx> wondering if there might be anything obvious someone might want to point out
<bdx> I took the proxy out of the picture
<bdx> I just have a single region+rack
<bdx> just trying to get things to work in singleton mode first
<roaksoax> bdx: never deploy means it finishes image instal, but when it reboots, it does not boot onto the OS ?
<roaksoax> bdx: or it fails the image install?
<bdx> roaksoax: it boots to the os and just sits there
<bdx> so I think it never finishes the image install
<bdx> *boots to the os of the ephemeral image (I think)
<bdx> then nothing else happens, it just sits until it hit 40mins and then goes into failed deploy status in maas
<bdx> roaksoax: I feel like I just need to get better insight into whats going on here somehow
<bdx> geh, so much ambiguity
<roaksoax> bdx: well, in the UI, check the 'Events' tab and pastbin what you have there
<bdx> roaksoax: https://imgur.com/a/w1dpi
<roaksoax> bdx: can you view more ?
<bdx> yeah, https://imgur.com/a/PiFGy
<bdx> 1046 machine events in the past 1 days
<bdx> quite a bit of activity
<roaksoax> bdx: that is telling me that the machine attempted to PXE boot
<roaksoax> and probably got stuck there
<roaksoax> bdx: can you get a full log since you started the installing
<bdx> ok
<bdx> yeah, where can I get that ?
<bdx> like, you want the cloud-init.log from the node?
<bdx> the nodes are prompting me for a password when I try to ssh in
<bdx> oh, you just want the full event log
<bdx> roaksoax: would an "Export Event Activity" button be useful in the events page you think?
<roaksoax> bdx:  maas <user> events query hostname=<hostname> level=INFO limit=200
<bdx> oh sweet
<vogelc> bdx: some of our systems hang during pxe right after loading boot-initrd. it only happens on systems that are in a Cisco ACI network.  I was wondering if you have an ACI network also?
<bdx> shoot, I'm unfamiliar with ACI
<bdx> I see its some sort of Application Centric Infrastructure?
<bdx> lol
<bdx> let me see If I can figure this out
<vogelc> bdx: ok no biggy was just wondering.  ACI is Cisco's SDN.  There are no firewalls in the data path and its intermittent.  If we reboot it a few times it will usually proceed and deploy.
<bdx> ahh, nice, ok, yeah we just purchased some used cisco 10G switches from like 5 years back, I highly doubt they are using ACI, but I just dont know
<bdx> roaksoax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26065391/
<bdx> am i missing something
<roaksoax> bdx: use just the hostname
<roaksoax> bdx: no need for the domain
<roaksoax> bdx: and, are you logged into the cli ?
<bdx> oh, I need to login before the admin command will become available?
<roaksoax> maas login <user> http://<maas-ip>:5240/MAAS <apikey>
<bdx> got it
<bdx> thx
<bdx> roaksoax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26065418/
<bdx> that is just great
<bdx> I guess I need to dive into the api/cli a bit more
<roaksoax> bdx: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26065507/ this is telling me that the machine powered on, started to PXE boot, but then it never got the kernel nor the initrd
<roaksoax> and got stcuk there
<bdx> So, the machine is booted to the ephemeral image it seems now
<bdx> $ ssh ubuntu@10.10.20.3
<bdx> ubuntu@10.10.20.3's password:
<bdx> if I look at the ipmi viewer, its sitting at the ubuntu login screen
<roaksoax> bdx: maybe something failed and falled back into the local disk ?
<roaksoax> bdx: can you fdisk -l ?
<bdx> "but then it never got the kernel nor the initrd" - your thinking the phases 1 of deployment failed and it just booted to local
<bdx> yeah
<bdx> I cant login
<bdx> it doesnt seem to have my key, and is prompting me for pw
<roaksoax> yeah that could be it, I would attempt to try to re-deploy
<roaksoax> bdx: and look at the machine console via the ipmi viewer
<roaksoax> to see what it is doing
<bdx> roaksoax: right Ive done this a binch now
<bdx> blah, *bunch
<bdx> and cant figure it out
<bdx> its happening to all of my nodes
<roaksoax> bdx: fwiw, i deployed machines using maas from the snap just fine yuesterday
<bdx> ok
<roaksoax> bdx: tail the logs in /var/snap/maas/common/log/ regiond.log rackd.log if you see anything aspecific
<bdx> roaksoax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26065565/
<bdx> seeing that in rackd.log
<bdx> ahah
<bdx> got it
<bdx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26065581/
<bdx> roaksoax: I updated the bug with ^
<bdx> roaksoax: do you want two separate bugs for those^?
<bdx> I wonder why you didnt hit that
<bdx> roaksoax:^
<roaksoax> bdx: yeah, the port/socket thing is not an issue though
<roaksoax> the other one is what concerns me
<roaksoax> bdx: i'll re-deploy another environment
<roaksoax> 1 sec
<roaksoax> bdx: while i look into this, what does your proxy.log say ?
<bdx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26065728/
<bdx> $ sudo cat /var/snap/maas/common/log/proxy/* | http://paste.ubuntu.com/26065733/
<roaksoax> bdx: strange, squid doesn't run for me in the snap
<bdx> huh
<bdx> that is odd
<roaksoax> but that's an issue in my machine
<bdx> roaksoax: i'm running region+rack
<bdx> mode
<bdx> not sure if that has anything to do with anything
<bdx> oh, like you already had something running on the port 8000 so it didnt start
<bdx> or something
<roaksoax> bdx: yeah, my issue is only on ym machines for some reason, it works on other machines i have
<roaksoax> bdx: by anyway, re-deploying my maas form the snap
<roaksoax> bdx: to test
<bdx> ok, thank you
<roaksoax> bdx: yeah, that's the issue... strange
<bdx> something changed in curtin?
<bdx> refreshing to not be operator error for once :)
<roaksoax> bdx: maybe, but the snap shouldn't have been affected. I'm double checking now
<roaksoax> bdx: figured out what the issue is, building a new snap and will test it
<bdx> awesome
<bdx> roaksoax: what did you find to be at the root of this?
<roaksoax> bdx: bug in the snap creation when we transitioned to not using upsteram curtin
<bdx> ahh
<bdx> thanks for help with this
<mup> Bug #1734980 opened: [2.3] Packaging doesn't remove /dev/shm/squid-cf__metadata.shm <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734980>
<roaksoax> vogelc: have you tried a different kernel ?
<roaksoax> e.g. a hwe-16.04 kernel
#maas 2017-11-29
<mup> Bug #1735025 opened: [2.3] Unhandled error in deferred when tgt fails to start <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.3:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735025>
<mup> Bug #1709284 changed: curtin does not put mount_options passed by MAAS into /etc/fstab <canonical-bootstack> <ci> <cpe-onsite> <internal> <curtin:Fix Committed> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1709284>
<mup> Bug #1735107 opened: Unable to complete commissioning getting wrong metadata_url and endpoint <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735107>
<mup> Bug #1735129 opened: maasserver error: constaints not ignored <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735129>
<mup> Bug #1735129 changed: maasserver error: constaints not ignored <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735129>
<mup> Bug #1735129 opened: maasserver error: constaints not ignored <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735129>
<roaksoax> bdx: fixed the snap, try refreshing ?
<bdx> I havent yet, let me go ahead and do that
<bdx> ahh looks like I already have it refreshed:         2017-11-29 01:23:55 +0000 UTC
<bdx> roaksoax: 2.3.0-6434-gd354690-snap
<bdx> is what I'm looking for right?
<bdx> roaksoax: we are in business
<bdx> many thanks for the lightening fast turn around there
<bdx> super
<bdx> you guys are on it
<roaksoax> bdx: awesome!
<bdx> roaksoax: what does line 9 in the snapcraft.yaml do? it pulls in helpers from a specific version/patch of curtin or something?
<bdx> oops. srry
<roaksoax> bdx: it moves the helpers to a path that curtin can read them
<bdx> line 123
<bdx> the fix for ^^^
<roaksoax> bdx: curtin is hardcoded to look for helpers in  ../helpers or /usr/lib/curtin/helpers, which obviously in the snap doesn't work
<roaksoax> so we need to properly fix curtin
<bdx> I see
<mup> Bug #1735207 opened: [2.x] MAAS not adding mtu size change to dhcpd.conf <cpe-onsite> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.3:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735207>
<mup> Bug #1735207 changed: [2.x] MAAS not adding mtu size change to dhcpd.conf <cpe-onsite> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.3:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735207>
<mup> Bug #1735207 opened: [2.x] MAAS not adding mtu size change to dhcpd.conf <cpe-onsite> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.3:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735207>
<mup> Bug #1735311 opened: [2.3.0-upgraded] Auto-assignment enabled without a subnet assigned <cpe-onsite> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735311>
#maas 2017-11-30
<mup> Bug #1735107 changed: Unable to complete commissioning getting wrong metadata_url and endpoint <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735107>
<dephiance> hi. I have proxy set as MAAS Built-in. The PXE network does not have internet access. Shouldn't the nodes use the proxy for internet access during deployment?  Deploy is always failing with a timeout to canonical.com
<roaksoax> dephiance: does your maas server have access to the internet ?
<mup> Bug #1735429 opened: [2.3, HWTv2] Storage integrity 'badblocks' hardware test fails because of a DVD reader <badblocks> <tests> <MAAS:Incomplete> <MAAS 2.3:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735429>
<mup> Bug #1735429 changed: [2.3, HWTv2] Storage integrity 'badblocks' hardware test fails because of a DVD reader <badblocks> <tests> <MAAS:Invalid by ltrager> <MAAS 2.3:Invalid by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735429>
<dephiance> roaksoax: yes
<mup> Bug #1735536 opened: [2.3, snap] Snap uses /root/.ssh/known_hosts  <MAAS:New> <MAAS 2.3:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735536>
#maas 2017-12-01
<gilp456> Hello, Does anyone know if there is an updated guide to setting up MAAS on a clean install of ubuntu 16.04 server? Having trouble getting the DHCP portion working
<zherlock> I am installing maas server on ubuntu 16.04 LTS. I have updated and upgraded all. When I try to --configure maas-region-controller (part of apt install maas) I get cannot ALTER TABLE "maasserver_vlan" because it has pending trigger events.
<zherlock> I see in postgresql log databsae maasdb does not exist.
<zherlock> Hm, it is there when testing with psql and doing \d on maasdb
<smola_> hi, anyone also experiencing node deployment getting stuck in 'searching for network data from DataSourceMAAS' after 2.2.2 -> 2.3.0 upgrade?
<roaksoax> gilp456: how are you having trouble
<mup> Bug #1484698 changed: If a Node is released while the DHCP server is down, its IP address remains reserved. <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:Fix Released> <MAAS 1.9:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484698>
<mup> Bug #1484698 opened: If a Node is released while the DHCP server is down, its IP address remains reserved. <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:Fix Released> <MAAS 1.9:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484698>
<mup> Bug #1484698 changed: If a Node is released while the DHCP server is down, its IP address remains reserved. <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:Fix Released> <MAAS 1.9:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484698>
<mup> Bug #1735822 opened: The commission action for 1 node failed with error: {"current_testing_script_set": ["script set instance with id 233 does not exist."]} <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735822>
<mup> Bug #1735822 changed: The commission action for 1 node failed with error: {"current_testing_script_set": ["script set instance with id 233 does not exist."]} <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735822>
<mup> Bug #1735822 opened: The commission action for 1 node failed with error: {"current_testing_script_set": ["script set instance with id 233 does not exist."]} <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735822>
<roaksoax> vogelc: did you guys figure out your issue ?
<torontoy1s> Is there a way to reset my network settings for maas?
<torontoy1s> I want to clear them
<roaksoax> torontoy1s: what do you mean reset your network settings ?
<torontoy1s> I messed them up
<torontoy1s> I can't remove a dns enry
<torontoy1s> from the gui
<roaksoax> torontoy1s: you can do it via the API
<torontoy1s> Correction: I can't delete a subnet
<torontoy1s> Subnet matching query does no exist
<roaksoax> torontoy1s: mpontillo ^^
<torontoy1s> roaksoax: I didn't catch the last thing you said
<roaksoax> torontoy1s: i mean, mpontillo can help
<mpontillo> torontoy1s: how are you deleting it? I would try deleting it by ID instead of name. (easiest way to find the ID is to click on it in the UI and look at the number in the URL, but you can also get it from the API itself)
<mpontillo> torontoy1s: rather, ID instead of CIDR, or however you're trying to do it - sorry, I'm speculating ;-)
<torontoy1s> subnet6
<mup> Bug #1674959 changed: [UI] Close Add Pod button is redundant on pods page <pod> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674959>
<torontoy1s> http://10.1.56.67/MAAS/#/subnet/6
<torontoy1s> flip.. it won't delete
<torontoy1s> I need to reset maas
<torontoy1s> without getting rid of images
<mup> Bug #1674959 opened: [UI] Close Add Pod button is redundant on pods page <pod> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674959>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1674959, 1731671, 1732184, 1732187, 1732188
<mup> Bug # opened: 1731671, 1732184, 1732187, 1732188
<mup> Bug # changed: 1730983, 1731214, 1731671, 1732184, 1732187, 1732188
<mup> Bug #1735838 opened: abort commissioning fails - maasserver.exceptions.PowerProblem: Unable to change power state to 'off' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735838>
<mup> Bug #1735839 opened: feature request: /dev/by-dname symlinks based on GUID patition table UUIDs <cpe-onsite> <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735839>
<mup> Bug #1735840 opened: Failed tests warning shows on device details page <MAAS:In Progress by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735840>
<mup> Bug #1724329 changed: curtin: Installation failed <curtin:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724329>
<mup> Bug #1724624 changed: failing commissioning script <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724624>
<mup> Bug #1735844 opened: [2.3, regression] Subnets -> Spaces (dropdown) doesn't show what vlans are inside a space and shows DHCP info <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.3:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735844>
<mup> Bug #1731206 changed: [2.3rc2]  The hardware tests list doesn't update without a refresh when running tests again <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731206>
<mup> Bug #1674959 opened: [UI] Close Add Pod button is redundant on pods page <pod> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674959>
<mup> Bug #1722902 changed: [2.3, HWTv2] MAAS storage test reports 7 tests passed, 1 timed out, but only 7 tests have been  <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722902>
<mup> Bug #1735846 opened: Feature request: allow MaaS to create KVM guests from managed machines <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735846>
<mup> Bug #1735846 changed: Feature request: allow MaaS to create KVM guests from managed machines <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735846>
<gilp456> Anyone know what the prerequisites are for the maas dhcp?  Meaning, do I need to alter my network interfaces configuration in order to enable it?
<bdx> gilp456: maas has to have an interface n the desired network to provide dhcp ... that shoudl be the only prereq
#maas 2017-12-02
<mup> Bug #1735863 opened: dhcp not respecting reserved ranges <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735863>
<rezroo> I just asked this question on ask-ubuntu: https://askubuntu.com/questions/982406/how-do-i-enter-maas-rescue-mode
<rezroo> My deployments are in an spinning loop. The node finished booting but failed to tell MaaS if it worked or not. I don't see an option for Rescue mode.
<rezroo> I want to debug the problem causing the python exception. How do I get rescue mode to ssh into the node?
<atdprhs> Hi everyone, I have followed this url >> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/create-kvm-pods-with-maas?_ga=2.122713161.317020200.1511341689-1131947244.1511341689#8 , but when I compose a machine, it fails
<atdprhs> Error:Node must be connected to a network. >> it sees eth0, I do not have eth0, I only have enos connections
<atdprhs> Error:Mount the root '/' filesystem to be able to deploy this node. not sure what to do about this
<atdprhs> can anyone help pls
<atdprhs> Do anyone have experience around pods and commissioning new machines by composing?
<atdprhs> is there anyone here?
<bdx> atdprhs: Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/maas-devel
<bdx> atdprhs: people usually aren't around as much on the weekend
<bdx> atdprhs: write your question to the mailing list^^, possibly someone might answer here over the weekend, but better luck checking back in on monday
<bdx> and write the list in the meantime if you like
<atdprhs> thanks bdx, i'm following the link
<bdx> awesome, you may need to subscribe, and be approved first (if you havent been already)  to be able to send a message to the mailing list, so once you do that you should be g2g
<bdx> np
<bdx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1735950
<bdx> you guys are going to have to start paying me
<bdx> :)
<mup> Bug #1735950 opened: failed events, borked nodes - ValueError: Old and New apt format defined with unequal values True vs False @ apt_preserve_sources_list <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735950>
<bdx> jp - glad to help
<bdx> but honestly - about that openstack :)
<mup> Bug #1735952 opened: traceback reporting <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735952>
#maas 2017-12-03
<mup> Bug #1735952 changed: traceback reporting <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735952>
<mup> Bug #1735952 opened: traceback reporting <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735952>
<atdprhs_> hi, is there anyone active today?
<bdx> atdprhs: have you filed a bug about your issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas ?
<bdx> atdprhs_: ^ can be more productive posting on here
<bdx> make sure you include lots of detail - all of the components of your setup/environment/configuration are very pertinent
<mup> Bug #1736022 opened: failed to start machine 2/lxd/0 (failed to bridge devices: bridge activaction error: bridge activation failed: Killed old client process <juju> <juju:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1736022>
<heyya> Can someone shed some light on deploying a custom windows image(sysprep) with MAAS?
<heyya> Primarily, what type of image do I use?  I am accustomed to using Ghost
<heyya> is there a tool I should be using?
